# EL PATÉTICO CIRCO DE LA ENERGÍA SOLAR



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)

Energia solar fotovoltaica: Una alternativa poco rentable para el hogar


Agencia Comunica - Facultad de Ciencias Sociales (UNICEN)




www.agenciacomunica.soc.unicen.edu.ar












¿Cuánto tiempo se tarda en amortizar unas placas solares?







www.comercialmoreno.com




Es muy difícil amortizar las baterías y paneles. Tienen que estár instaladas en áfrica para ser rentablles.





Watch trending videos for you | TikTok


It starts on TikTok. Join the millions of viewers discovering content and creators on TikTok - available on the web or on your mobile device.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## moromierda (14 Sep 2022)

Dapinde caunta alectrasedad tú gastes, amego.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Sep 2022)

Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.


----------



## alward (14 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Energia solar fotovoltaica: Una alternativa poco rentable para el hogar
> 
> 
> Agencia Comunica - Facultad de Ciencias Sociales (UNICEN)
> ...



No se que decirte, cada año las placas son mas rentables y la electricidad es mas cara... Lo que si es un palo son mas las baterias... A ver si sacan algo nuevo, las de ión de sodio NA+ para almacenar solar pintan bien, aguantan mucho mas rango de temperaturas que las de litio y no salen ardiendo.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Les han timado a la mayoría. Sólo sirven donde no llegue la red. Van perdiendio eficiencia hasta que se joden del todo. Más vale watio en mano que ciento en el banco.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)

alward dijo:


> No se que decirte, cada año las placas son mas rentables y la electricidad es mas cara... Lo que si es un palo son mas las baterias... A ver si sacan algo nuevo, las de ión de sodio NA+ para almacenar solar pintan bien, aguantan mucho mas rango de temperaturas que las de litio y no salen ardiendo.



Son una mierda los paneles. Tienes que limpiarlos y cambiarlos cada 20 años. También pierden eficiencia. Sólo puedo recomendarlas a los que vivan en un terreno sin electricidad. No compensa por no decir que se pierde dinero si no da mucho sol. Además te las pueden robar.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Les han timado a la mayoría. Sólo sirven donde no llegue la red. Van perdiendio eficiencia hasta que se joden del todo. Más vale watio en mano que ciento en el banco.



y las cagadas de paloma deshabilitan todsa las celdas que estan en serie.


----------



## Samael (14 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Son una mierda los paneles. Tienes que limpiarlos y cambiarlos cada 20 años. También pierden eficiencia. Sólo puedo recomendarlas a los que vivan en un terreno sin electricidad. No compensa por no decir que se pierde dinero si no da mucho sol. Además te las pueden robar.



En mi terreno tengo un generador diésel y me va de maravilla. Me va a durar unos 200 años. Lo uso cuando LO NECESITO.


----------



## alward (14 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Les han timado a la mayoría. Sólo sirven donde no llegue la red. Van perdiendio eficiencia hasta que se joden del todo. Más vale watio en mano que ciento en el banco.



Si y no, La primera que monté era una placa de barco y un par de baterias de semitrailer, por hacer la prueba, y el invento duro unos 8 años...

Ahora tengo 12 placas, 10 baterias, 2 aerogeneradores y 2 generadores, diesel (7.000W) y gasolina (2500w portatil)... Y en 10 años dios sabe que tecnologia habra disponible, o estaremos huyendo de los zombies... Yo lo unico que se es que no veo una factura de una electrica hace años, una paz tengo... El generador pequeño lo uso mas para hacer chapuzas por la finca, y el grande 4 o 5 dias al año que no da ni sol ni viento... Y funciona todo, la bomba del pozo, las luces, la electronica, la nevera, el arcon, el termo de acs...


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Sep 2022)

lo que asen pagar a la peña por cualquier cosa es algo que no guarda relación alguna con que si un tipo de energía pueda de ser utilidac o nop. si las placas plakas fueran de gratis y las bateridas baratísisísimas, pues se disfrutaría más claro ta. Pero si eres ejclavo sombi en sosiedac follaglobista, da igual lo que hagas porque estás jodido sin ejcapatoria


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Les han timado a la mayoría. Sólo sirven donde no llegue la red. Van perdiendio eficiencia hasta que se joden del todo. Más vale watio en mano que ciento en el banco.



Sí, sí, lo dicho, todos imbéciles y nadie sabe echar cuentas.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)

Las 62.000 familias arruinadas por el timo de las solares: suicidios, tumores y depresiones


El gobierno les propuso un negocio limpio, sostenible y seguro. Ellos se endeudaron para invertir, pero luego los políticos cambiaron las reglas sobre la marcha. Así fue la estafa de las renovables.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Samael (14 Sep 2022)

Hay que tenerlos bien gordos para decir "yo no pago facturas" después de invertir una fortuna. Lamento informarte que no estás fuera del sistema, ¡borrego!.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Aumentan los robos de placas solares en pleno 'boom' del autoconsumo: "La luz es prohibitiva y seis paneles te dan para iluminar"


Desde que comenzó a normalizarse su uso para generación de energía, ya sea en grandes parques o en residencias particulares -es decir, entrado el siglo-, las placas solares han...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## River in the street (14 Sep 2022)

Con la calima y las lluvias de barro no deben ser muy eficientes


----------



## batería (14 Sep 2022)

Buenas. Si no entiendo mal, la estafa está en las baterías.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (14 Sep 2022)

La estafa es que si la inyectas en la red no te la pagan al precio al que la compramos. Las beterías son una mierda que se rompen con mirarlas. Es para ir a la moncloa a sacarlos a patadas.





Fotovoltaica - ¿Es interesante vender los kWh vertidos a red en una instalación de autoconsumo con baterías? - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energía solar, fotovoltaica, huertas solares, cubiertas fotovoltaicas, autoconsumo, baterías, ahorro y energías renovables.



www.energias-renovables.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Galvani (14 Sep 2022)

Pero vamos a ver... Cuando pasó lo del timo de las huertas solares yo pensé... Y si tan bueno es y se consigue electricidad gratis.
.. ¿Por qué no han puesto las compañías placas a porrillo? Ah, porque el negocio era pillar pardillos que les regalasen la electricidad... Y pagasen las placas.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (14 Sep 2022)

Se pueden poner placas sin necesidad de poner baterías. Los watios sobrantes se venden a la compañía, pagan a la mitad de lo que la venden pero es suficiente como para amortizar la instalación en 3 años.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (14 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Se pueden poner placas sin necesidad de poner baterías. Los watios sobrantes se venden a la compañía, pagan a la mitad de lo que la venden pero es suficiente como para amortizar la instalación en 3 años.



*3* Es decir, al año produciremos más energía que la que se necesita : 6.458 kW/año - 5.000 kW/año = 1.458 kW, que es la energía que al año verteremos a la red. De acuerdo con la disposición indicada en el RD 15/2018, la compensación del vertido a red será a precio de pool: Aproximadamente 0,006 €/kW x 1.458 kW = 8,75€ /año. Que para amortizar los 1.000€ invertidos, se necesitarán 114 años en su amortización.


----------



## veraburbu (14 Sep 2022)

Si el precio de la luz fuera el justo, las placas solares sólo se instalarían donde no llega o es caro llevar el tendido eléctrico. 
Cómo siempre ha sido.
Beneficio para China y ruina para la industria europea, como siempre últimamente.


----------



## Tackler (14 Sep 2022)

alward dijo:


> Si y no, La primera que monté era una placa de barco y un par de baterias de semitrailer, por hacer la prueba, y el invento duro unos 8 años...
> 
> Ahora tengo 12 placas, 10 baterias, 2 aerogeneradores y 2 generadores, diesel (7.000W) y gasolina (2500w portatil)... Y en 10 años dios sabe que tecnologia habra disponible, o estaremos huyendo de los zombies... Yo lo unico que se es que no veo una factura de una electrica hace años, una paz tengo... El generador pequeño lo uso mas para hacer chapuzas por la finca, y el grande 4 o 5 dias al año que no da ni sol ni viento... Y funciona todo, la bomba del pozo, las luces, la electronica, la nevera, el arcon, el termo de acs...




Tú te has montado una base de Rimworld


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Sep 2022)

batería dijo:


> Buenas. Si no entiendo mal, la estafa está en las baterías.



La estafa es que sobre dimensionan instalaciones y en la práctica entregan la electricidad gratis o casi gratis a las eléctricas que lo facturan por n veces mas caro siendo n normalmente no menor a 4 (edit ahora se paga algo mejor, pero nunca te pagaran beneficios, es decir, facturas negativas).

En mi opinión, lo ideal son pocos panales y un sistema que mueva constantemente la placa apuntando al sol, que por cierto el instalador solar me dijo que esto último en estaba prohibido en España para particulares...

Esta tecnología mejora cada año, gastarme mucho en una instalación lo veo tontería.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Electricidad en casa a partir de la madera - Forestal Maderero


En Alemania desarrollan la e-estufa que utiliza los troncos para producir electricidad, calor y agua caliente para la zona a través de la técnica de gasificación de la madera, y a través de medios termoeléctricos en forma de generadores termoeléctricos sin mantenimiento y sin ruido (TEG).




www.forestalmaderero.com


----------



## fayser (14 Sep 2022)

Conozco ya a unos cuantos que han instalado las placas solares.

Ni uno, absolutamente ninguno, ha echado ni un puto número ni es capaz de responder en cuántos años cree que las va a amortizar.

Ya no es cuestión de que salgan rentables o no, es que estamos hablando de gente que se ha gastado 5.000 € en algo que no tiene ni puta idea de para lo que le va a servir.

Lo de este país es digno de estudio.


----------



## fayser (14 Sep 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> En mi opinión, lo ideal son pocos panales y un sistema que mueva constantemente la placa apuntando al sol, que por cierto el instalador solar me dijo que esto último en estaba prohibido en España para particulares...



Lo más sensato es consultar tus propios consumos, algo que puedes hacer desde la web de la distribuidora (IDE aka Iberdrola, etc), y mirar los consumos mínimos en las horas centrales del día, entre las 10 y las 16 más o menos. A la mayoría de la gente no le salen ni 500 W a la hora, no es nada raro que te pases horas consumiendo sólo 200 W. Con un par de paneles baratos y un microinversor chino los cubres y te aseguras de que al menos esos paneles están dando energía útil durante todas sus horas de funcionamiento, aparte de gastarte poco dinero, con lo que seguramente los amortices y ahorres algo en pocos años. En cualquier caso no te va a sacar de pobre.

Obviamente una instalación de ese tipo no es negocio para ningún instalador. Ellos quieren que montes 20 paneles y un inversor de 5 KW, para así poder llevarse 3.000 € por la instalación que te hacen en un día, convenientemente disimulados entre los 10.000 que te van a cobrar y que con la subvención se quedarán en 7.000 € más otros 1.200 que te saldrán a pagar en la declaración de la renta del año que viene.

Aquí un instalador honesto que lo explica perfectamente:



_Instalar más de 2 o 3 paneles fotovoltaicos en una vivienda estándar, no es rentable. Si instalamos entre 4 y 9 compensaremos los excedentes, pero no será rentable porque se alarga la amortización a mas de 10 años. Para mas de 9 paneles, simplemente le regalamos la energía a la compañía eléctrica, porque ya no es posible la compensación. En una vivienda cuando más producción de energía fotovoltaica tenemos, no tenemos consumos eléctricos, con lo cual el autoconsumo es mínimo. Solo es rentable instalar la potencia fotovoltaica tal, para dar suministro a los electrodomésticos que están conectados durante el día de forma mas o menos continua y todos los días. Para una casa o vivienda estándar, recomendamos un mínimo de 1 panel i un máximo de 2. __@Energia Racional_


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 Sep 2022)

Lo que es una gilipollez es instalar 5kw para gastar nevera tele y alguna lavadora 

Con 2kw si no se tienen aires por toda la casa o piscina sobra y se amortiza bien


----------



## Javito68 (14 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Lo más sensato es consultar tus propios consumos, algo que puedes hacer desde la web de la distribuidora (IDE aka Iberdrola, etc), y mirar los consumos mínimos en las horas centrales del día, entre las 10 y las 16 más o menos. A la mayoría de la gente no le salen ni 500 W a la hora, no es nada raro que te pases horas consumiendo sólo 200 W. Con un par de paneles baratos y un microinversor chino los cubres y te aseguras de que al menos esos paneles están dando energía útil durante todas sus horas de funcionamiento, aparte de gastarte poco dinero, con lo que seguramente los amortices y ahorres algo en pocos años. En cualquier caso no te va a sacar de pobre.
> 
> Obviamente una instalación de ese tipo no es negocio para ningún instalador. Ellos quieren que montes 20 paneles y un inversor de 5 KW, para así poder llevarse 3.000 € por la instalación que te hacen en un día, convenientemente disimulados entre los 10.000 que te van a cobrar y que con la subvención se quedarán en 7.000 € más otros 1.200 que te saldrán a pagar en la declaración de la renta del año que viene.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con el razonamiento del compañero…


----------



## Direct (14 Sep 2022)

Mi padre en el campo tiene desde hace 4 años una instalación que le costó unos 5000€. Allí ni llega el tendido eléctrico.

Digamos que en 10 años le habrá costado 40€ al mes la factura.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 Sep 2022)

Es que las empresas son muy cachondas haciendo el cálculo potencia y consumo anual, como si fuese lineal.

Normalmente el 80% del tiempo vas a estar como mucho consumiendo 0.5kw

Poner 3kw para por si alguna vez vas poner lavadora y lavavajillas a la vez o el horno dos veces por semana es una subnormalidad extrema.

No se si me explico.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (14 Sep 2022)

Producido este año:









Consumido este año:





6.580 Kwh producidos, 4.018 Kwh consumidos. El resto para la compañía, que mediante su batería virtual me devuelve el 80% de lo inyectado.

Es decir, mis facturas de 8 euros al mes serán así todos los meses del año. Antes (con tarifas mejores que ahora) las tarifas medias eran de 180 euros al mes.

Decir que poner placas ( y baterías como mi caso) es un timo, así sin mas, es una cuñadez.

Es cierto que las baterías hacen que la instalación se amortice mucho mas tarde, pero no es menos cierto que pasas a ser inmune a cortes de electricidad, o al racionamiento energético que ahora andan anunciando.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Les han timado a la mayoría. Sólo sirven donde no llegue la red. Van perdiendio eficiencia hasta que se joden del todo. Más vale watio en mano que ciento en el banco.



solo sirven para refugios de alta montaña y sondas espaciales.


----------



## Síntesis (14 Sep 2022)

Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias, con un coche eléctrico o hibrido enchufable, tardas 2 años en amortizarlo como mucho


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)

El engaño de las placas solares


Todas las noticias última hora de Mallorca, España, Mundo sobre la actualidad, local, Palma, part forana, sucesos, ocio y deporte




www.ultimahora.es












LA ESTAFA EN ESPAÑA DE LA COMPENSACION EXCEDENTES. FENÍE


Tras un año de espera en ver reflejada en la factura la compensación del excedente de nuestra energía de placas solares ...




www.ocu.org


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Sep 2022)

Es patetico como entre distribuidoras y comercializadoras juegan con nosotros


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

23/07/2022
*C R.Y*
Es un timo,nosotros pagamos la instalación,cedemos muestro espacio,etc,luego el kW lo pagamos desde 0,21€ a 0,39€ y a nosotros la energía cedida a la red nos la pagan a 0,05€el kW ,donde va a parar esta ddiferencia?


----------



## Samael (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> 23/07/2022
> *C R.Y*
> Es un timo,nosotros pagamos la instalación,cedemos muestro espacio,etc,luego el kW lo pagamos desde 0,21€ a 0,39€ y a nosotros la energía cedida a la red nos la pagan a 0,05€el kW ,donde va a parar esta ddiferencia?



Además de puta pones la cama


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Sep 2022)

Todo el verano produciendo el 40% de la luz consumida en el pais, pero eh, no valen para nada. Lo que hay que hacer es mamar mas rabo mongoloide


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Todo el verano produciendo el 40% de la luz consumida en el pais, pero eh, no valen para nada. Lo que hay que hacer es mamar mas rabo mongoloide



Valen para el verano sólo


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Valen para el verano sólo



Claro, vivimos en el polo norte. En españa es de noche 6 meses al año


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro, vivimos en el polo norte. En españa es de noche 6 meses al año


----------



## Redoneon (15 Sep 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> *3* Es decir, al año produciremos más energía que la que se necesita : 6.458 kW/año - 5.000 kW/año = 1.458 kW, que es la energía que al año verteremos a la red. De acuerdo con la disposición indicada en el RD 15/2018, la compensación del vertido a red será a precio de pool: Aproximadamente 0,006 €/kW x 1.458 kW = 8,75€ /año. Que para amortizar los 1.000€ invertidos, se necesitarán 114 años en su amortización.



Lo que amortizan las placas es el autoconsumo, con sus 5000kw/año a valor de mercado, no los 1458kw a 6 cent, creo que confundes los huertos solares con los autoconsumos. Nada es rentable a 6 cent, pero al precio que estan llegando las facturas + infración + moneda defaut ya si es para mirarlo y hacer cuentas


----------



## juanfer (15 Sep 2022)

Puede granizar y romper los paneles


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Sep 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias, con un coche eléctrico o hibrido enchufable, tardas 2 años en amortizarlo como mucho








Nius|"Coches eléctricos...compañías seguros han creado pólizas específicas a estos vehículos.Consideran q averías y reparaciones tienen mayor coste"


Justo, justo, justo LO CONTRARIO de que anunciaron los profetas del coche eléctrico: https://www.niusdiario.es/sociedad/trafico/20220907/nuevos-riesgos-accidentes-coches-electricos-electrocucion-embalamiento-termico-calienta-bateria-incendio_18_07391477.html Coches eléctricos...Algunas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

04/08/2022
*M H.S*
, ha respondido:
Buenas tardes. A mi me ha ocurrido lo mismo. Hace 1 mes que instalamos placas y al recibir la factura, veo que me han cobrado por toda la energía consumida tanto la que he cogido de la red como la propia generada por mis placas. Esto es legal? Se puede hacer algo?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> 18/07/2022
> *N B.P*
> Buenos días, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con Hola Luz en la facturación de Junio me ha venido con un importe exuberante, después de un año con ellos estoy completamente decepcionada con el nuevo sistema de facturación de los Kw, alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo al respecto, me parece ilegal que te cobren por lo que han generado tus placas solares, y el conversor dicen que funciona correctamente. Tengo 26 paneles de 190x 90 que generan 8kw/h desde que sale el sol hasta que se va, es mucha energia para que me cobren 276E en un mes cuando he estado pagando ente 80 y 90 euros hasta este mes de Junio



eso de 8kw/h es suficiente para darse cuenta de que nunca te deberias haber planteado ni siqiuera analizar el tema de montar placas solares...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Las 62.000 familias arruinadas por el timo de las solares: suicidios, tumores y depresiones
> 
> 
> El gobierno les propuso un negocio limpio, sostenible y seguro. Ellos se endeudaron para invertir, pero luego los políticos cambiaron las reglas sobre la marcha. Así fue la estafa de las renovables.
> ...



Yo cada vez que viene alguien ofreciéndome placas solares (a cambio de un dineral, claro...) como que me da la risa... y pienso "póntelas tú y enchufatelas en el ojal, guapo".


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> 18/07/2022
> *N B.P*
> Buenos días, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con Hola Luz en la facturación de Junio me ha venido con un importe exuberante, después de un año con ellos estoy completamente decepcionada con el nuevo sistema de facturación de los Kw, alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo al respecto, me parece ilegal que te cobren por lo que han generado tus placas solares, y el conversor dicen que funciona correctamente. Tengo 26 paneles de 190x 90 que generan 8kw/h desde que sale el sol hasta que se va, es mucha energia para que me cobren 276E en un mes cuando he estado pagando ente 80 y 90 euros hasta este mes de Junio



La hostia... ya es sabido que no te pagan nada por la energía que vuelcas a la red... ¿pero que te cobren por lo que produces?

¿No estarán metiendo en la factura el coste de la instalación o algo? Me parece muy raro, además de una estafa del copón bendito.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Son una mierda los paneles. Tienes que limpiarlos y cambiarlos cada 20 años. También pierden eficiencia. Sólo puedo recomendarlas a los que vivan en un terreno sin electricidad. No compensa por no decir que se pierde dinero si no da mucho sol. Además te las pueden robar.



¿20 años? Eres tremendamente optimista con el rendimiento de una placa solar. 

Eso si no te cae una granizada ese mismo año y adiós paneles. O si te despiertas una mañana y ves que ya no tienes paneles.


----------



## Tblls (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Energia solar fotovoltaica: Una alternativa poco rentable para el hogar
> 
> 
> Agencia Comunica - Facultad de Ciencias Sociales (UNICEN)
> ...



Las baterías van 15 años de retraso respecto las placas solares


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Efectivamente, la mayoría no sabe, o lo hace mal. O se las hace el que le vende las placas. O el del banco. Y luego pasa lo que pasa... léete algunos de los comentarios que han puesto, y las sorpresas en la factura que se han llevado.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (15 Sep 2022)

¿Amortizar? Más bien vivir cómodamente cuando venga el guano y empiecen a hacer cositas raras con la luz y el gas. Ducharse con agua caliente no tiene precio, para todo lo demás, MasterCard.


----------



## alward (15 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos bien gordos para decir "yo no pago facturas" después de invertir una fortuna. Lamento informarte que no estás fuera del sistema, ¡borrego!.



"el sistema" me paga una pasta muy rica por mantenerlo funcionando, con la que me compro lo que me sale de mis gruesos cojones... Seguramente estoy en una posición mucho más privilegiada que la tuya. Si crees que el sistema es malo contigo, es posible que el borrego seas tu... Háztelo mirar.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Consulta - El supuesto timo de la energía solar


Hoy me he levantado leyendo este artículo https://www.libremercado.com/2022-05-03/juan-manuel-sabugo-si-vas-a-instalar-placas-solares-en-tu-casa-lee-esto-antes-de-que-te-timen-6892539/ Estoy ya a las puertas de cerrar una instalación y como el bueno de Google sabe lo que busco y me tiene...




nergiza.com


----------



## Charbonnier (15 Sep 2022)

alward dijo:


> Si y no, La primera que monté era una placa de barco y un par de baterias de semitrailer, por hacer la prueba, y el invento duro unos 8 años...
> 
> Ahora tengo 12 placas, 10 baterias, 2 aerogeneradores y 2 generadores, diesel (7.000W) y gasolina (2500w portatil)... Y en 10 años dios sabe que tecnologia habra disponible, o estaremos huyendo de los zombies... Yo lo unico que se es que no veo una factura de una electrica hace años, una paz tengo... El generador pequeño lo uso mas para hacer chapuzas por la finca, y el grande 4 o 5 dias al año que no da ni sol ni viento... Y funciona todo, la bomba del pozo, las luces, la electronica, la nevera, el arcon, el termo de acs...



Me da la sensación que con el coste de comprar y mantener todo ese aparataje tengo para pagar la luz lo que me queda de vida, mis hijos y a lo mejor también mis nietos.

Creo que con lo de la luz se le esta yendo la cabeza a mucha gente.

No lo digo por ti, que también, lo digo en general.

Yo en los últimos 10 años igual me he dejado 6000 euros de luz en total tirando por lo alto y no escatimo nada. Sin preocuparme de más que darle a un mando con el dedo.

Cuestión distinta es que haya apagones forzados. Eso es otro tema y otra liga distinta. No va de costes este asunto.


----------



## Lain Coubert (15 Sep 2022)

alward dijo:


> Si y no, La primera que monté era una placa de barco y un par de baterias de semitrailer, por hacer la prueba, y el invento duro unos 8 años...
> 
> Ahora tengo 12 placas, 10 baterias, 2 aerogeneradores y 2 generadores, diesel (7.000W) y gasolina (2500w portatil)... Y en 10 años dios sabe que tecnologia habra disponible, o estaremos huyendo de los zombies... Yo lo unico que se es que no veo una factura de una electrica hace años, una paz tengo... El generador pequeño lo uso mas para hacer chapuzas por la finca, y el grande 4 o 5 dias al año que no da ni sol ni viento... Y funciona todo, la bomba del pozo, las luces, la electronica, la nevera, el arcon, el termo de acs...



A eso le metes un equipo de soldadura, una hidrolimpiadora de 3000W y adiós muy buenas al invento.


----------



## alward (15 Sep 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Me da la sensación que con el coste de comprar y mantener todo ese aparataje tengo para pagar la luz lo que me queda de vida, mis hijos y a lo mejor también mis nietos.
> 
> Creo que con lo de la luz se le esta yendo la cabeza a mucha gente.
> 
> ...



Lo mio es más complicado, me encanta la tecnología desde niño, de hecho es mi carrera profesional, he comprado y montado pieza a pieza toda la instalación. Y me lo he pasado pipa montandola, ver que tu creación funciona bien y cumple con lo que le pides, nose a mi me satisface.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## alward (15 Sep 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> A eso le metes un equipo de soldadura, una hidrolimpiadora de 3000W y adiós muy buenas al invento.



Y si pones una vespa a 300kmh también la gripas, normal... Si vas a hacer el bruto, tiras del generador, no te bebes la bancada de baterías para soldar vigas y luego cenas con velas. Para el resto cumple bien y la Karcher chuta perfectamente. Y el taladro percutor, y la aspiradora industrial, las bombas de presión... Etc.

Son 30.000w/h de baterías y el inversor aguanta 6000w sostenidos, un bicho de 3000w lo aguantas más de 12h, en pico solar son 2.160w/h y si además hace viento suma hasta otros 2.400w/h de carga a parte de los paneles... En un consumo "de vivienda" normal, se regenera bien y te da un par de días más o menos de colchón, lo que más suele afectarte es la niebla, ni sol ni viento. Y son pocos días seguidos.


----------



## Reivakuum (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sí, sí, lo dicho, todos imbéciles y nadie sabe echar cuentas.



Si una placa de 400W te cuesta 80 pavos, un inversor bueno 1500€ si vives solo necesitas 8 placas tirando por lo alto.
Si viertes energia a la red, hoy dia, despues tienes derecho a compensacion, a coger de la red lo que antes has vertido, es decir, a poco que sepas gestionar tu energia no necesitas baterias. Y tu factura de la luz se puede poner a 15€. 

Alguien que vive solo paga 60€ en la factura al mes entre gas y luz.
Por tanto, a vuela pluma 2500€ o 3000€ en instalacion de autoconsumo lo amortizas en 5 años.
Otra cosa es q mañana quiten la compensacion y todos tengan q pillar baterias....


----------



## ferrys (15 Sep 2022)

L energía solar es un puto. Depende de donde vivas. Si vives en el norte estas jodido. Nunca sabes lo que genera, como un tonto mirando la carga, lo que descarga, si te jodes la batería, etc, etc.


----------



## jotace (15 Sep 2022)

A 36 céntimos antes de impuestos de media he pagado el kWh en agosto, PVPC, a ese precio se amortiza bien rápido la instalación.

No es como en junio del 21 que estaba a 14 céntimos.


----------



## In brick we trust (15 Sep 2022)

Joder cuánto cuñado haciendo vídeos. El de los 3 paneles como si no hubiera diferencia de tecnologías, potencias, tamaños, precios…. Como si fueran una unidad en sí mismos…. Otros haciendo cuentas absurdas sin tener NPI de los datos reales… En fin, así vamos … país de cuñaos


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Efectivamente, la mayoría no sabe, o lo hace mal. O se las hace el que le vende las placas. O el del banco. Y luego pasa lo que pasa... léete algunos de los comentarios que han puesto, y las sorpresas en la factura que se han llevado.



La mayoría no, nadie sabe, porque según este hilo es un timo y a nadie le sale rentable.

Me dices que me lea los comentarios, te recomiendo lo mismo, me sorprende que le des crédito o consideres normal un comentario de un tío que dice que le han cobrado por la electricidad producida y pases de los comentarios de foreros que dicen que a ellos sí les ha salido rentable, pero lo dicho, seguro que son todos gilipollas y no saben contar las gallinas que entran y las que salen.

La cantidad de gilipolleces que se leen en burbuja cada día es mayor.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> *3* Es decir, al año produciremos más energía que la que se necesita : 6.458 kW/año - 5.000 kW/año = 1.458 kW, que es la energía que al año verteremos a la red. De acuerdo con la disposición indicada en el RD 15/2018, la compensación del vertido a red será a precio de pool: Aproximadamente 0,006 €/kW x 1.458 kW = 8,75€ /año. Que para amortizar los 1.000€ invertidos, se necesitarán 114 años en su amortización.



Estás mezclando autoconsumo y venta de lo sobrante con ser un productor, son dos cosas distintas y con regulaciones distintas.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (15 Sep 2022)

El autoconsumo solar solo es rentable si te lo montas tu mismo sin "legalizar" (y no te dirán nada si lo configuras sin vertido a red). La "legalización" son 1500€ y la instalación puede llegar a más de 2000€ pavos.

La peña se traga todo lo que le digan los comerciales e instala sistemas sobredimensionados, así es imposible sacar rentabilidad alguna...


----------



## NIKK (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Claro amigo, es que cuando empezó todo este rollo, el gobierno aprobó una serie de ayudas para su instalación y al poco tiempo retiró la ayuda; lógico ¿no? cuentas con una ayuda y luego te pegan la puñalada.


----------



## DonCrisis (15 Sep 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... Cuando pasó lo del timo de las huertas solares yo pensé... Y si tan bueno es y se consigue electricidad gratis.
> .. ¿Por qué no han puesto las compañías placas a porrillo? Ah, porque el negocio era pillar pardillos que les regalasen la electricidad... Y pagasen las placas.



Ahora sí que se están instalando placas a mansalva. Tanto de generación de gran escala, cuyo número de licitaciones es monstruoso, como de autoconsumo...

PS. En que sean rentables o no ya no me meto. El comercial de la empresa que la instala te asegura que es la mejor inversión de tu vida (guiño, guiño)


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Sep 2022)

¿Pero de verdad que alguien se cree que unas placas de 450W por menos de 200 euros, como ví el otro día en un Leroy Merlin, pueden durar en servicio mucho más de media docena de telediarios? Va a haber mucho rechinar de dientes con las instalaciones domésticas de aquí a muy pocos años, demasiado material chinorri de baja estopa. "Son cada vez más baratas". Ya.


----------



## jeiper (15 Sep 2022)

Mi cuñadómetro ha explotado nada más entrar al hilo.

Mis padres con una instalación de 4kWp de 7000 euros (-2000 de subvención, total 5000 euros), solo en 48 días entre abril y mayo (les facturan muy lento) han pagado 0 euros de factura de luz y han acumulado un saldo a su favor de 85eur para el invierno, cuando haya menos horas de sol.

Sí, hay comercializadoras de electridad que te compensan todos los conceptos de la factura a base de excedentes de forma que pagas 0 euros al mes y si te pasas de vertido, te lo guardan sine die. Estas empresas son Lidera Energía, Próxima Energía y Helios Energía.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (15 Sep 2022)

Hay que estar muy pillado para gastarse miles de euros en algo que no sabes a ciencia cierta si funcionará. En un principio yo como mucho compraría un panel autoinstalable, que vale 1000 euros solamente.


----------



## ferrys (15 Sep 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Mi cuñadómetro ha explotado nada más entrar al hilo.
> 
> Mis padres con una instalación de 4kWp de 7000 euros (-2000 de subvención, total 5000 euros), solo en 48 días entre abril y mayo (les facturan muy lento) han pagado 0 euros de factura de luz y han acumulado un saldo a su favor de 85eur para el invierno, cuando haya menos horas de sol.
> 
> Sí, hay comercializadoras de electridad que te compensan todos los conceptos de la factura a base de excedentes de forma que pagas 0 euros al mes y si te pasas de vertido, te lo guardan sine die. Estas empresas son Lidera Energía, Próxima Energía y Helios Energía.



Deje de decir tonterías. SI usted vive en Canarias a lo mejor le sale rentable. De calefacción poco gastan. Si usted vive en el norte de España, ya se puede montar un huerto solar de verdad. Ahora la realidad:
Gráfica energía necesitada vs energía consumida. En invierno que en media España es ya.






¿Cuando producimos la energía máxima?. Cuando no estamos en casa. La hora de comer es la única hora que puede ser interesante. A partir de aquí tiramos de baterías. Baterías que cuestan un huevo, se descargan rapidísimo y cuesta el otro huevo cargarlas.
Un día como hoy, nublado, vas a tirar de batería al 100%. Como te toque un par de días así, la batería se descarga.
Siendo optismistas, después de una inversión de lujo, en una gran parte de España, la energía solar te puede servir 4 meses. El resto ni de coña.
¿Cuantas instalaciones hay desconectadas de la red?


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (15 Sep 2022)

5 páginas tiene el hilo, y 5 páginas llenas de cuñadeces de gente que no para de llamar el autoconsumo solar como estafa, cuando estoy seguro que ni se han molestado en sacar números, o se creen que todo el mundo tiene su situación en la que podría no ser rentable.

Para muchas personas son MUY RENTABLES. En 3 o 4 años , la instalación está más que amortizada.

Tengo 2 instalaciones, una de 9kw (empresa) y otra de 6kw (vivienda) y ni siquiera me molesto en verter los excedentes a la red ya que utilizo casi toda la electricidad, y para regalarla a las eléctricas pues prefiero que se pierda.

Venga va, hagamos números. 
En mi instalación de 9kw he generado a lo largo del año 2022 5.75MWh y 4.20 MWh ( está dividida en 2 inversores ).

Cual ha sido el precio medio del kwh durante estos meses? MUY superior a 0.15€ kwh, para mucha gente el precio ha sido incluso de 0.25€ o 0.30€. Coje la cifra que más te guste.

Cual ha sido el precio de la instalación solar de 9KW ? Pues a mi me costó 9.000€ , sin ayudas del gobiernoni nada, desconozco si es un precio muy elevado o no, pero es lo que me cobraron. 20 placas de 450w , 2 inversores de red de 5kw y la instalación de todo ( tardaron unos 3 días ).

9950 kwh generados en 9 meses, y aún quedan 3 meses y medio ( aunque en otoño / invierno no se genera tanto ) pero lo más seguro es que me generen como minimo entre 2 y 3 MWh extra .

12.5 MWh * 0.15€ = 1875€ de ahorro energético al año, contando que el precio de la electricidad sea de 0.15€ ( que ya me gustaría saber cuanta gente hay pagando la electricidad a ese precio, la mayoría la paga mucho más cara, si comparamos con PVPC por ejemplo, aunque eso sería hacer trampas. Pero tarifas de mercado libre, o tienes una tarifa a precio fijo de antes de las subidas de precio o si quieres contratar ahora a lo mínimo que te vas es a 0.23 - 0.25 ) 

Así que bueno, haced vuestros propios cálculos, y a seguir tragando polla de las eléctricas, que sé que os gusta. Menuda estafa eso de la solar, sin duda.
Y si no tenéis tejado para poner placas solares, o no tenéis consumo eléctrico, no es mi problema. No asumáis que todo el mundo tiene vuestra situación.


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Energia solar fotovoltaica: Una alternativa poco rentable para el hogar
> 
> 
> Agencia Comunica - Facultad de Ciencias Sociales (UNICEN)
> ...




No, con el calor no producen. Tienen que estar instaladas en un lugar frio y con luz


----------



## ferrys (15 Sep 2022)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> 5 páginas tiene el hilo, y 5 páginas llenas de cuñadeces de gente que no para de llamar el autoconsumo solar como estafa, cuando estoy seguro que ni se han molestado en sacar números, o se creen que todo el mundo tiene su situación en la que podría no ser rentable.
> 
> Para muchas personas son MUY RENTABLES. En 3 o 4 años , la instalación está más que amortizada.
> 
> ...



Pero miren que dicen tonterías. 
Pero a usted que le importa lo que produce de energía?. A usted lo que le debería de importar es cuando la produce. Si yo utilizo la energía desde las 7 de la tarde. ¿de que me valen las placas?.
Si usted me dice que tiene una empresa en Sevilla que utiliza mucha energía de 12 a 6 de la tarde, por supuesto que le sería rentable. Pero en una casa no.
Cuando tenga que pagar otra vez las baterías verá lo que ha ahorrado.


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (15 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero miren que dicen tonterías.
> Pero a usted que le importa lo que produce de energía?. A usted lo que le debería de importar es cuando la produce. Si yo utilizo la energía desde las 7 de la tarde. ¿de que me valen las placas?.
> Si usted me dice que tiene una empresa en Sevilla que utiliza mucha energía de 12 a 6 de la tarde, por supuesto que le sería rentable. Pero en una casa no.
> Cuando tenga que pagar otra vez las baterías verá lo que ha ahorrado.



Bueno, por supuesto que me importa lo que produzco de Energía, ya que toda la energía producida es energía consumida. Y por cierto, en la instalación de empresa, no tengo baterías. Y está en Cataluña , no en Sevilla. En Sevilla obtendría aún mayor rentabilidad de la instalación FV.

Estoy de acuerdo en que lo importante es cuando produce y cuando la gasta.
Si por motivos de la vida, usted no hace uso de su vivienda durante el día, pues en su caso no le recomendaría placas FV.

Para la mayoría de la población, sobretodo con pareja e hijos, se lo recomendaría al 100%. Su mujer no cocina durante el día, ni pone la lavadora durante el día? No utiliza el horno ( eléctrico ) para preparar nada durante el día ? No usa el Aire Acondicionado en verano ? No tienen neveras, congeladores, termo eléctrico ? Bomba de agua para la piscina ( si tienen ) ? 

Como puede ver, hay muchos factores que pueden hacer que una familia pueda hacer uso de placas FV durante el día.
Y unas baterías para almacenar los picos de consumo , también salen rentables. 1 batería de ion-litio de 2.4 kwh, de primeras marcas ( Pylontech ) , DoD de hasta un 85%, vida útil de unos 3.500 ciclos, puede encontrarla usted por unos 900€ . No es nada descabellado, teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la electricidad.

Si usted no usa electricidad durante el día, pues bueno ese será su caso concreto, no el de la mayoría de la gente. Tampoco estoy diciendo que las placas FV sean para todo el mundo. Pero si tienes espacio en el tejado y consumo diurno en tu casa, no ponerlas considero que es un error. Y afirmar como hace todo el mundo en este hilo que la FV es una estafa, pues es que es para reirse. En fin.


----------



## jeiper (15 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Deje de decir tonterías. SI usted vive en Canarias a lo mejor le sale rentable. De calefacción poco gastan. Si usted vive en el norte de España, ya se puede montar un huerto solar de verdad. Ahora la realidad:
> Gráfica energía necesitada vs energía consumida. En invierno que en media España es ya.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191664
> 
> ...



Hablo de Huesca y sin baterías. Antes del subidón de la luz en los estudios salía amortización en 8 años. Ahora con el locurón de precio de la luz y la mejora de la remuneración de los excedentes, fácil que esté ya por cuatro.

Es verdad que mis padres jubiletas están en casa por el día y consumen más cuando hay sol. En el caso de currantes de 8 a 18 con dos horas para comer, la cosa puede no salir tan bien.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (15 Sep 2022)

Una buena granizada los puede joder, no?
También tendrías que pagar seguro por si acaso


----------



## carlosjpc (15 Sep 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias, con un coche eléctrico o hibrido enchufable, tardas 2 años en amortizarlo como mucho



Hay que tener en cuenta que la mayor parte del tiempo en el que el sistema genera electricidad tu coche esta aparcado en la galera de turno, no creo que a tu jefe le guste que enchufes allí el vehículo gratis


----------



## JoseII (15 Sep 2022)

Vaya los austriacos llevan desde hace años hipnotizados por esta estupidez de poner paneles FV.
Estan mucho mas al norte que la cordillera Cantábrica y les salen los números...., que gente mas rara estos centro europeos.
Cada vez van poniendo más y más el que puso 4 ya esta en 6-8, el que puso 6 ya esta con 10.

¡¡Que gente mas rara!!!


----------



## ferrys (15 Sep 2022)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Bueno, por supuesto que me importa lo que produzco de Energía, ya que toda la energía producida es energía consumida. Y por cierto, en la instalación de empresa, no tengo baterías. Y está en Cataluña , no en Sevilla. En Sevilla obtendría aún mayor rentabilidad de la instalación FV.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que lo importante es cuando produce y cuando la gasta.
> Si por motivos de la vida, usted no hace uso de su vivienda durante el día, pues en su caso no le recomendaría placas FV.
> ...



Es muy sencillo y lo va a entender.
Una lavadora consumo 2000W de media por hora. Digamos que 2 horas, es decir, 4.000w. Dividimos entre 48voltios que su batería será de 48, unos 80 Amp. Su batería de 2.4kwh se divide entre 48v y nos da 50amp. Es decir para utilizar su lavadora va a necesitar 3 baterías de esas que usted dice mínimo. Cuente la descarga máxima, lo que se pierde por cableado, etc. Y para tener una instalación de placas solares a 48v ya le hace falta una instalación interesante. Dos placas en serie de 24v. mínimo.


----------



## ferrys (15 Sep 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Hablo de Huesca y sin baterías. Antes del subidón de la luz en los estudios salía amortización en 8 años. Ahora con el locurón de precio de la luz y la mejora de la remuneración de los excedentes, fácil que esté ya por cuatro.
> 
> Es verdad que mis padres jubiletas están en casa por el día y consumen más cuando hay sol. En el caso de currantes de 8 a 18 con dos horas para comer, la cosa puede no salir tan bien.



Ve como ya van saliendo cosas. Mire, yo le hablo de circunstancias normales. No le hablo de una casa en medio de la nada o de jubilados. Yo le hablo de una família trabajadora. Y como sube el precio de la luz, le va a subir el precio de la instalación, cableado, baterías, etc.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (15 Sep 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Vaya los austriacos llevan desde hace años hipnotizados por esta estupidez de poner paneles FV.
> Estan mucho mas al norte que la cordillera Cantábrica y les salen los números...., que gente mas rara estos centro europeos.
> Cada vez van poniendo más y más el que puso 4 ya esta en 6-8, el que puso 6 ya esta con 10.
> 
> ¡¡Que gente mas rara!!!



Todo es echar números...

A mí no me compensa pues cuando producen energía no suelo estar en casa. Además, la gente suele instalar paneles chinos . Si buscas calidad los paneles cuestan un buen dinero...

Se lo comente a un amigo y este verano ha dejado el aire acondicionado puesto para no regalar la energía a la compañía eléctrica. Es muy listo pero se dejo embaucar por un comercial y por el deseo de ser el más ecológico del lugar...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (15 Sep 2022)

La solar está bien para pequeños equipos: semáforos, máquinas de tickets, patinetes eléctricos... Pero más allá de eso no compensa mucho, el tiempo de amortización es superior a 7 años y la vida que tienen es corta (15-20 años), tampoco es que den mucha rentabilidad y eso que en muchos casos están subvencionadas.


----------



## iases (15 Sep 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No, con el calor no producen. Tienen que estar instaladas en un lugar frio y con luz



Quien te ha dicho que con el calor no producen ??????????????????????????????????????

Puedes mirar red en agosto en plena ola de calor y la fotovoltaica produciendo 11.000 mwh.

La disminución con mucho calor se considera de un 12%.




Infórmate antes de hablar


----------



## aron01 (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Las 62.000 familias arruinadas por el timo de las solares: suicidios, tumores y depresiones
> 
> 
> El gobierno les propuso un negocio limpio, sostenible y seguro. Ellos se endeudaron para invertir, pero luego los políticos cambiaron las reglas sobre la marcha. Así fue la estafa de las renovables.
> ...



Doy fe, es una burbuja que explotará antes del 2030.


----------



## CASA (15 Sep 2022)

Sin entrar en todo el tema de energía solar sí o no, rentable sí o no, que veo es interesantísimo y para leer mucho sobre ello. 

A veces, tengo el feeling, de que en todo este tema de la crisis energética hay mucho, pero que mucho de montaje para que la gente ponga placas solares a mansalva y que una vez que los que están haciendo caja con el tema hayan llegado a sus objetivos, el coste de la luz bajará bastante. 

En otros países más al norte muchísimas unifamiliares tienen placas, pero dudo que Hans compre 32 placas solares como me han llegado a ofertar a mí y que pague lo que me han pedido a mí, probablemente Hans se instale él mismo las placas exactas que necesita y ni una más. 

Este es un país de trileros, donde las políticas se imponen a golpe de pito y con una falta absoluta de ética y de información correcta.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Pues no hay que ser muy listo para echar cuentas y ver si te puedes hipotecar o no..... y ya ves lo que pasa.... Tambien te puedes fijar en los seres que tenemos como ministros, o en el mismisimo presidente electo...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Sep 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Se pueden poner placas sin necesidad de poner baterías. Los watios sobrantes se venden a la compañía, pagan a la mitad de lo que la venden pero es suficiente como para amortizar la instalación en 3 años.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Las baterías se tardan 60 años en amortizar. Los paneles 30


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Deje de decir tonterías. SI usted vive en Canarias a lo mejor le sale rentable. De calefacción poco gastan. Si usted vive en el norte de España, ya se puede montar un huerto solar de verdad. Ahora la realidad:
> Gráfica energía necesitada vs energía consumida. En invierno que en media España es ya.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191664
> 
> ...



Que patético circo estáis montando
Con 7 paneles, generas el 45% de lo que consumes. Necesitas 14 paneles para generar el 90% de lo que consumes. El 10% tendrás que comprarlo a 0,30cm. Lo bueno es que puedes vender tus excedentes que serán muchos. Lo malo es que te lo compran en el mejor de los casos con una tarifa regulada a 0,19cm. Os están robando al menos 0,11 cm/kw


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Que patético circo estáis montando
> Con 7 paneles, generas el 45% de lo que consumes. Necesitas 14 paneles para generar el 90% de lo que consumes. El 10% tendrás que comprarlo a 0,30cm. Lo bueno es que puedes vender tus excedentes que serán muchos. Lo malo es que te lo compran en el mejor de los casos con una tarifa regulada a 0,19cm. Os están robando al menos 0,11 cm/kw



Me temo que no lo has entendido bien. Aunque pongas 100 paneles, sólo vas a generar el 45% de lo que consumes. Por la noche no funcionan los paneles, a no ser que los enganches a un generador como hicieron hace años para cobrar subvenciones.








Investigan huertos solares que producen energía de noche


El Ministerio de Industria ha pedido a la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE) que investigue una serie de huertos solares que han cobrado primas por




elpais.com


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Sep 2022)

iases dijo:


> Quien te ha dicho que con el calor no producen ??????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Puedes mirar red en agosto en plena ola de calor y la fotovoltaica produciendo 11.000 mwh.
> 
> ...




Pero si esto fue tema en Agosto! A ver si puedo encontrar el hilo. No sé cuanto perderán pero debe ser mayor que ese 12% (que dependerá de la temperatura, cascas una cifra y ahí lo dejas, cuando es una función, estoy seguro que a 200 grados no producen).


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Claro amigo, es que cuando empezó todo este rollo, el gobierno aprobó una serie de ayudas para su instalación y al poco tiempo retiró la ayuda; lógico ¿no? cuentas con una ayuda y luego te pegan la puñalada.



¿Estás justificando que poner placas hoy en tu casa para autoconsumo es un timo por lo que les sucedió a los que hace 20 años invirtieron en parques solares?

Se te ve muy enterado, ¿vas a montar una asesoría?


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues no hay que ser muy listo para echar cuentas y ver si te puedes hipotecar o no..... y ya ves lo que pasa.... Tambien te puedes fijar en los seres que tenemos como ministros, o en el mismisimo presidente electo...



Lo dicho, todos subnormales, incluidos los que han contado su experiencia en este mismo hilo, ni puta idea tienen, vais a tener que explicarles que están perdiendo dinero porque a ellos las facturas les dicen otra cosa.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Me temo que no lo has entendido bien. Aunque pongas 100 paneles, sólo vas a generar el 45% de lo que consumes. Por la noche no funcionan los paneles, a no ser que los enganches a un generador como hicieron hace años para cobrar subvenciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese 45% es una cifra totalmente orientativa, por la noche no produces, pero tampoco se suele tener mucho consumo.

El problema de 100 paneles es que ahora mismo lo que te pagan como particular de autoconsumo es una mierda, por lo tanto el ahorro no viene de lo que vendes, viene de lo que dejas de consumir.

Sin embargo a Iberdrola si le sale rentable poner 100 paneles porque a ellos se lo compran a otro precio.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ese 45% es una cifra totalmente orientativa, por la noche no produces, pero tampoco se suele tener mucho consumo.
> 
> El problema de 100 paneles es que ahora mismo lo que te pagan como particular de autoconsumo es una mierda, por lo tanto el ahorro no viene de lo que vendes, viene de lo que dejas de consumir.
> 
> Sin embargo a Iberdrola si le sale rentable poner 100 paneles porque a ellos se lo compran a otro precio.



¿Pero puedes ser energéticamente independiente poniendo 140 paneles o tienes que tirar de la red por la noche? Si pones 140 paneles te tienen que devolver dinero en lugar de llegarte facturas, por la compensación energética. Aunque te timen 0,11 cm sigue siendo rentable. A no ser que te roben los paneles o caiga un granizado. Dicen que lo mejor es tener 3 paneles, a partir de ahí van perdiendo rentabilidad.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Todo es echar números...
> 
> A mí no me compensa pues cuando producen energía no suelo estar en casa. Además, la gente suele instalar paneles chinos . Si buscas calidad los paneles cuestan un buen dinero...
> 
> Se lo comente a un amigo y este verano ha dejado el aire acondicionado puesto para no regalar la energía a la compañía eléctrica. Es muy listo pero se dejo embaucar por un comercial y por el deseo de ser el más ecológico del lugar...











¿Compensación de exedentes de autoconsumo o venta de energía a la red?


Qué hacer con los excedentes de producción fotovoltaica: ¿Es mejor vender los excedentes o acogerse a la compensación de excedentes?




www.cambioenergetico.com





Dile a tu amigo que investigue la compensación de excedentes, que igual le compensa.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> ¿Pero puedes ser energéticamente independiente poniendo 140 paneles o tienes que tirar de la red por la noche? Si pones 140 paneles te tienen que devolver dinero en lugar de llegarte facturas, por la compensación energética. Aunque te timen 0,11 cm sigue siendo rentable. A no ser que te roben los paneles o caiga un granizado. Dicen que lo mejor es tener 3 paneles, a partir de ahí van perdiendo rentabilidad.



Independiente no vas a ser a menos que uses baterías, que no tienen sentido para las placas que propones.

Si pones 140 paneles vas a producir mucho más de lo que consumes, y te lo van a pagar a un precio de mierda por no ser un productor (no sé los requisitos para entrar en el mercado de mayoristas), así que o te regalan los paneles o te vas a pasar toda la vida para amortizarlos.

A las eléctricas lo que les interesa es que no pongamos placas para poder vendernos ellos la electricidad a cojón de mico. 

Qué curioso que haya tanto ejperto diciendo que no conpensa y que mejor seguir pagando un ojo de la cara a los de las puertas giratorias.


----------



## vic252525 (15 Sep 2022)

yo he consumido 2000 kw este año y la tendencia es llegar a 2600 al proximo.
si contamos a 0.3 de media que se esta facturando ahora salen unos 700 eur ahorro a mi me sale que en 4 años mas menos la pago.
y cuando vienen las facturas me entran risa, y si es una casa de 3 personas, quite el termo a gas y puse electrico puse otro aire acondicionado va x wifi, cuando hay sol de sobra esta en marcha y llegas en invierno caliente y en verano refresca y la casa esta DPM.
La lavadora no gasta 2000w, la mia no llega medidas de 700w hora.
el aire llega a 1000 w hora mas no y va bajando conforme calienta /enfria.

Lo digo por informar realmente lo que es y como me funciona a mi no me dedico a esto y no quiero convencer a nadie, yo como no lo tenia claro lo monte y a ver que pasaba y oye a mi me encanta

instale 2 kw de placas y aun me da aumentar a 1.3 kw mas xro de momento no me hace falta igual mas adelante si.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Como mucho hay que poner 7 paneles. A partir de 7 los excedentes los regalas.

Si el consumo anual son 1300, con 7 paneles acabas pagando 240 euros. Amortizas 1.100 euros cada año. Si no te los roban o graniza puede interesar. Pero si baja el precio de la luz es una ruina


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Entonces resumiendo: si tengo una parcela y quiero poner 7 paneles para ganar dinero es una tontería


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Es patético el decreto de autoconsumo





BOE.es - BOE-A-2019-5089 Real Decreto 244/2019, de 5 de abril, por el que se regulan las condiciones administrativas, técnicas y económicas del autoconsumo de energía eléctrica.







www.boe.es


----------



## ganado (15 Sep 2022)

Lo que tienes que preguntarte borrego. LO QUE TIENES QUE PREGUNTARTE BORREGO es por que no te has ido todavía a la moncloa a sacar a patadas al vividor okupa


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Entonces resumiendo: si tengo una parcela y quiero poner 7 paneles para ganar dinero es una tontería



Es como para romperle la cabeza al del decretazo. Yo tengo una parcela y estaba en este hilo para valorar si es rentable poner unas cuantas placas. Pero parece ser que no quieren que vendamos energía limpia estos desgraciados. Esta crisis energética la han montado.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (15 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Es como para romperle la cabeza al del decretazo. Yo tengo una parcela y estaba en este hilo para valorar si es rentable poner unas cuantas placas. Pero parece ser que no quieren que vendamos energía limpia estos desgraciados. Esta crisis energética la han montado.



Que no se puede inyectar energía en la red a lo loco


----------



## Hostigador (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Energia solar fotovoltaica: Una alternativa poco rentable para el hogar
> 
> 
> Agencia Comunica - Facultad de Ciencias Sociales (UNICEN)
> ...



Te recomiendo"The Solar Fraud"de Howard Hayden


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Te recomiendo"The Solar Fraud"de Howard Hayden



Yo un buen toldo para evitar granizados y una alarma


----------



## iases (15 Sep 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pero si esto fue tema en Agosto! A ver si puedo encontrar el hilo. No sé cuanto perderán pero debe ser mayor que ese 12% (que dependerá de la temperatura, cascas una cifra y ahí lo dejas, cuando es una función, estoy seguro que a 200 grados no producen).








Seguimiento de la demanda de energía eléctrica







demanda.ree.es





Y yo estoy seguro de que muy listo no eres.


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Conozco ya a unos cuantos que han instalado las placas solares.
> 
> Ni uno, absolutamente ninguno, ha echado ni un puto número ni es capaz de responder en cuántos años cree que las va a amortizar.
> 
> ...



si te quedas un dia sin luz, ya estan amortizadas...o no, depende de lo que valore cada uno el suministro y para que le haga falta.

¿revisas el tiempo de amortizacion en tiempo real con cada subida de electricidad?
¿son validos los calculos de hace 3 meses, no digamos de hace 3 años?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo dicho, todos subnormales, incluidos los que han contado su experiencia en este mismo hilo, ni puta idea tienen, vais a tener que explicarles que están perdiendo dinero porque a ellos las facturas les dicen otra cosa.



Pues nada chaval, tu mismo.


----------



## honk (15 Sep 2022)

¿Qué hay que hacer para montar una compañía distribuidora?


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues nada chaval, tu mismo.



Evidentemente, yo estoy en el lado de los que creen que hay gente que ha puesto placas y que son capaces de calcular si les sale rentable o no.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Es como para romperle la cabeza al del decretazo. Yo tengo una parcela y estaba en este hilo para valorar si es rentable poner unas cuantas placas. Pero parece ser que no quieren que vendamos energía limpia estos desgraciados. Esta crisis energética la han montado.



Exacto, desde gobierno y eléctricas se hace todo lo posible para poner trabas tanto a los que quieren ser pequeños productores como al autoconsumo. Como con el subidón de precios de la electricidad, hasta pagando una mierda por el kw inyectado sale rentable el autoconsumo, ya se encargan de esparcir el bulo de que el autoconsumo es inviable, no vaya a ser que a la gente le dé por informarse.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Exacto, desde gobierno y eléctricas se hace todo lo posible para poner trabas tanto a los que quieren ser pequeños productores como al autoconsumo. Como con el subidón de precios de la electricidad, hasta pagando una mierda por el kw inyectado sale rentable el autoconsumo, ya se encargan de esparcir el bulo de que el autoconsumo es inviable, no vaya a ser que a la gente le dé por informarse.



Que no se puede inyectar energía en la red a lo loco


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Estoy valorando poner unos paneles y un par de piscinas en la parcela


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Vamos a hacer otro resumen para no perdernos: si la gente sigue poniendo paneles solares y no se hacen más represas para almacenar la energía, el coste de ésta puede ser cero (como acabará bitcoin) y negativo. El circo es mayor del que imaginaba.


----------



## RatRace (15 Sep 2022)

Quien te dice que no pasen a pagarte por ejemplo 0.01€/kWh por excedentes en lugar de lo que se paga ahora? los cálculos de amortización hay que hacerlos teniendo en cuenta solo factores lo más ajenos posible a posibles cambios políticos futuros.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Quien te dice que no pasen a pagarte por ejemplo 0.01€/kWh por excedentes en lugar de lo que se paga ahora? los cálculos de amortización hay que hacerlos teniendo en cuenta solo factores lo más ajenos posible a posibles cambios políticos futuros.



Si la cosa se pone seria y no hacen represas., te pueden multar por descompensar la red al inyectar.


----------



## fayser (15 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> si te quedas un dia sin luz, ya estan amortizadas...o no, depende de lo que valore cada uno el suministro y para que le haga falta.



Los inversores de conexión a red no funcionan sin luz.






¿Qué ocurre si tengo paneles solares y se va la luz? - Atersa Shop


¿Dispondré de electricidad gracias a mi instalación de placas solares?. Continúa leyendo, te lo explicamos todo.



atersa.shop





*¿Por qué la instalación fotovoltaica deja de funcionar si se va la luz?*
_Puede que ahora mismo estés pensando que esto no tiene sentido. Si se va la luz en pleno día y tengo placas solares en mi vivienda, lo lógico sería disponer de electricidad ¿Verdad?

La razón por la que esto no es posible es por una cuestión de seguridad. De hecho, así lo especifica la normativa española: el inversor debe desconectarse en caso de que se produzca un corte de corriente.

Cuando hay un corte de corriente es necesaria la intervención de electricistas y otros profesionales para restaurar el servicio. Si una instalación generadora de electricidad (como tus placas solares) está conectada a la red, podría derivar electricidad poniendo en riesgo la seguridad de esos trabajadores. Esta es la razón por la que el inversor se desconecta y por la que no dispondrás de electricidad en casa durante un apagón.
_


Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿revisas el tiempo de amortizacion en tiempo real con cada subida de electricidad?
> ¿son validos los calculos de hace 3 meses, no digamos de hace 3 años?



Haz los cálculos tú mismo.

¿Y serán válidos con los precios de dentro de tres años, cuando haya exceso de producción solar porque todo dios haya puesto placas sobredimensionadas, se hayan instalado muchos parques solares nuevos, y el precio de la electricidad en horas de sol caiga abruptamente?


----------



## Samael (15 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Los inversores de conexión a red no funcionan sin luz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se cae un rayo cerca te lo cargas y cuesta una pasta


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Si no hacen represas es como minar bitcoin.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

El hidrobombeo es la solución. El año pasado subieron el precio del diésel por que no había lugar para almacenarlo. España debería tener 3 represas cubiertas y estancas llenas de petróleo. Cuando haya mucha energía por los paneles de los descerebrados que alteran la red, se bombea el crudo de una presa a otra. Por la noche se drena para generar energía.
Otra opción es depurar el agua del mar con energía solar y rellenar los embalses cuando haya sequía.


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Los inversores de conexión a red no funcionan sin luz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se esta mezclando temas tecnicos con temas de marketing.
Puedes tener un circuito de paneles, baterias e inversor para autoconsumo sin inyectar nada a la red y fuera de esa normativa que no le incumbe

Puedes tener, en paralelo y sin conectar una instalacion electrica en paralelo con conexion a una distribuidora.

De la misma web:


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Se esta mezclando temas tecnicos con temas de marketing.
> Puedes tener un circuito de paneles, baterias e inversor para autoconsumo sin inyectar nada a la red y fuera de esa normativa que no le incumbe
> 
> Puedes tener, en paralelo y sin conectar una instalacion electrica en paralelo con conexion a una distribuidora.



Ser independiente energéticamente es tirar el dinero. Las baterías se amortizan en 60 años. Déjate de gilipolleces y alterar el tendido eléctrico. Pilla un generador de leña y úsalo cuando lo necesites.


----------



## fayser (15 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Se esta mezclando temas tecnicos con temas de marketing.
> Puedes tener un circuito de paneles, baterias e inversor para autoconsumo sin inyectar nada a la red y fuera de esa normativa que no le incumbe
> Puedes tener, en paralelo y sin conectar una instalacion electrica en paralelo con conexion a una distribuidora.



Claro que puedes tenerlo. Suma costes. Lo "barato" es poner paneles y mantener la conexión a la red, si quieres le sumas baterías y un inversor con controlador de carga y desconexión de red, que es más caro.

Si las cuentas en plan "barato" no salen, al menos con las pedazo instalaciones sobredimensionadas que le están colando a la gente por pura ignorancia... pues no te digo en plan "caro".

Echa cuentas.


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Ser independiente energéticamente es tirar el dinero. Las baterías se amortizan el 60 años



60, no 600.
Compra las baterias, montalas tu, cablealo tu, compra las celdas, monta los paneles, tira el cableado.

Es como si yo digo que la comida es carisima porque como todos los dias en un restaurante, y no tengo en cuenta que puedo cocinar en mi casa lo comprado en el mercado.

Quedara en menos de 10 años con los precios actuales..y recordemos, si un dia viene un apagon, queda amortizado al instante, porque otros no tienen y tu SI tienes.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> 60, no 600.
> Compra las baterias, montalas tu,, cablealo tu, compra las celdas, monta los paneles, tira el cableado.
> 
> Es como si yo digo que la comida es carisima porque como todos los dias en un restaurante, y no tengo en cuenta que puedo cocinar en mi casa lo comprado en el mercado.
> ...



Si no hacen represas y siguen poniendo paneles de mierda y molinillos de viento, van a empezar a multar a los que inyencten la electricidad.


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Si no hacen represas y siguen poniendo paneles de mierda y molinillos de viento, van a empezar a multar a los que inyencten la electricidad.



Yo no hablo de inyectar electricidad en ningun momento.


----------



## green_IT (15 Sep 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Producido este año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuanto te has gastado en la instalación??

Si antes pagabas 180 y ahora sólo 8. Estás ahorrando 172€ mensuales.
2064€ anuales.

Si te has gastado 5k, hasta la mitad del segundo año no estarías ahorrando nada.

No sé, de verdad me interesa saber cuanto te has gastado para barajar si hago un desenganche en una segunda vivienda.

Y me interesa bastante el tema.

Me interesa saber cuanto se está dejando la gente en instalar paneles en casa, porque he visto/oído de todo.

Desde 4k/5k, hasta 16k ....


----------



## batería (15 Sep 2022)

El gobierno estafó a 62.000 españoles. Sólo devolvió el dinero a los inversores extranjeros por orden judicial.


----------



## batería (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (15 Sep 2022)

green_IT dijo:


> Cuanto te has gastado en la instalación??
> 
> Si antes pagabas 180 y ahora sólo 8. Estás ahorrando 172€ mensuales.
> 2064€ anuales.
> ...



15k, porque hay baterías. Sin baterías la cosa se te queda en unos 6-7k.

Como buen forero veterano tengo alma madmaxista y para mi hay algo que no es cuantificable y si muy valioso, la posibilidad de tener cierta independencia, al margen de los caprichos normativos de estos gobiernos cada vez mas totalitarios.

Ya se rumorea que nos pueden bajar la potencia a consumir durante ciertas horas al día.
Con baterías ese problema lo tienes solventado al menos unas horas mas que el resto de mortales.


----------



## Hostigador (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Exacto, desde gobierno y eléctricas se hace todo lo posible para poner trabas tanto a los que quieren ser pequeños productores como al autoconsumo. Como con el subidón de precios de la electricidad, hasta pagando una mierda por el kw inyectado sale rentable el autoconsumo, ya se encargan de esparcir el bulo de que el autoconsumo es inviable, no vaya a ser que a la gente le dé por informarse.



Otra gamberrada de Expaña+Ibex fue la de los contadores,busca"estafaluz"en Google,ya veras


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> 15k, porque hay baterías. Sin baterías la cosa se te queda en unos 6-7k.
> 
> Como buen forero veterano tengo alma madmaxista y para mi hay algo que no es cuantificable y si muy valioso, la posibilidad de tener cierta independencia, al margen de los caprichos normativos de estos gobiernos cada vez mas totalitarios.
> 
> ...



¿Descontando subvención o sin ella?


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Si no hacen represas y siguen poniendo paneles de mierda y molinillos de viento, van a empezar a multar a los que inyencten la electricidad.



Sí hombre, Endesa lo último que quiere es tener exceso electricidad que compra por cuatro céntimos para vender excedentes a Francia o a Marruecos.









España exporta a Francia la mayor cantidad de electricidad de la historia en pleno tarifazo


España cerró el año con los precios de la electricidad más altos de su historia desde que hay registro y, a su vez, vendiendo a Francia una cantidad de




www.vozpopuli.com





¿Cuánto te pagan por post?


----------



## Samael (15 Sep 2022)

Para ser independiente y no acabar arruinado: en invierno generador de leña y en verano generador diésel.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Descontando subvención o sin ella?



No he recibido ni un euro. Es más, el ayuntamiento me ha denegado la reducción en el IBI por no se que movida....a ver si me pongo a ello.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Sep 2022)

Hay que intercambiar energía renovable con los países que tengan distinto horario


----------



## Survivor101 (15 Sep 2022)

Las placas salen rentables y cada vez más. Las baterías pues ya es otro tema, aunque cada vez se abaratan más.

La tecnología avanza, aunque a los cavernícolas os joda.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (15 Sep 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Las placas salen rentables y cada vez más. Las baterías pues ya es otro tema, aunque cada vez se abaratan más.
> 
> La tecnología avanza, aunque a los cavernícolas os joda.



Si no hacen represas les acabarán multando por usar la red


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> Si no hacen represas les acabarán multando por usar la red



Puedes tener una instalacion estander con 1kw de potencia minima para emergencias y a la vez tus paneles/generador/turbina con sus acumuladores e inversor con un cableado totalmente separado e independiente.

Me da la impresión de que algunos estais molestos con el que alguna gente tenga un plan B.


----------



## Samael (15 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Puedes tener una instalacion estander con 1kw de potencia minima para emergencias y a la vez tus paneles/generador/turbina con sus acumuladores e inversor con un cableado totalmente separado e independiente.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que algunos estais molestos con el que alguna gente tenga un plan B.



Te recomiendo un generador de leña para el invierno ahorrar calefacción. En verano un generador de gasolina. No tienes que esperar 60 años para amortizarlo. Ni tienes que comprar un toldo para las granizadas. Los enciendes cuando los necesitas y alargas su vida útil.


----------



## Soundblaster (15 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Te recomiendo un generador de leña para el invierno ahorrar calefacción. En verano un generador de gasolina. No tienes que esperar 60 años para amortizarlo. Ni tienes que comprar un toldo para las granizadas. Los enciendes cuando los necesitas y alargas su vida útil.



En invierno uso mantas, calcetines de trekking y forros polares del decathlon, por la noche, mantita electrica en la cama y ya.

Yo vivo con mi ordenador, la nevera y un ventilador, pago 30 euros al mes de media al año, soy un asceta eremita, pero se agradece igualmente la sugerencia.


----------



## Samael (15 Sep 2022)

Si te subvencionan medio coche a pilas te puede interesar la inversión, si lo vendes a buen precio antes que pete la batería


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

EL SAQUEO DE LA ELECTRICAS-Trotapoker TV







trotapoker.tv


----------



## green_IT (15 Sep 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> 15k, porque hay baterías. Sin baterías la cosa se te queda en unos 6-7k.
> 
> Como buen forero veterano tengo alma madmaxista y para mi hay algo que no es cuantificable y si muy valioso, la posibilidad de tener cierta independencia, al margen de los caprichos normativos de estos gobiernos cada vez mas totalitarios.
> 
> ...




Entonces si ahorras 172€ de factura e invertiste 15000€ empezarías a los 8 años.

Con los números actuales claro.

So de repente la factura de la luz se duplica, tu amortizarías antes también...


----------



## ElMayoL (15 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Pues me temo que si. Mucho triplebacuñao suCnormal por ahí.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Si hay picos de producción y sobra la energía, que enciendan las luces de las autopistas por el día.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Sep 2022)

Estoy desarrollando una fuente de energía mediante poleas y gravedad. Todavía no lo tengo muy claro. Habría que levantar pesos grandes con el excedente de la energía solar y cuando necesitemos energía que caigan los pesos y muevan un aerogenerador


----------



## Samael (15 Sep 2022)

Deberíamos estar atentos al precio del diésel . Como se ponga barato, más de uno se pone a enchufar los paneles a un generador.
La energía solar va a destuir al tercer mundo. Deberían ponerles generadores de leña. Al menos mientras los chinos, rusos yankis e indios no firmen el protocolo de kyoto y sigan contaminando


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

*Excedentes Autoconsumo: vender la energía solar que te sobra*
https://www.endesa.com › compensacion-excedentes


Una de las preguntas más habituales de los recién llegados al autoconsumo es: ¿cómo _vender_ mi _energía_ sobrante a la red y así ahorrar en mi factura de la luz?.


No he llegado a pinchar el enlace. No tienen vergüenza.
QUEREMOS GANAR DINERO


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

Para vender energía tienes que tener 100kw y hacerte productor. Son unos cerdos.








Venta de energía solar, ¿Qué pasa con la energía que no se consume?


Te damos todas las claves sobre las diferentes modalidades de la venta de energía solar de los excedentes derivados del autoconsumo solar.




www.e4e-soluciones.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

No hay enlaces donde digan de ganar dinero con los paneles de mierda. Lo mejor que encuentro es "reduce tu factura "


----------



## Samael (16 Sep 2022)

No sirven ni para una segunda residencia. Te van a seguir llegando facturas algunos meses. Pilla un generador diésel de marca china


----------



## NIKK (16 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Estás justificando que poner placas hoy en tu casa para autoconsumo es un timo por lo que les sucedió a los que hace 20 años invirtieron en parques solares?
> 
> Se te ve muy enterado, ¿vas a montar una asesoría?



Digamos que el nivel de compromiso de los distintos gobiernos no es muy..... vamos, que no son trigo limpio, que no son de fiar.


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> yo he consumido 2000 kw este año y la tendencia es llegar a 2600 al proximo.
> si contamos a 0.3 de media que se esta facturando ahora salen unos 700 eur ahorro a mi me sale que en 4 años mas menos la pago.
> y cuando vienen las facturas me entran risa, y si es una casa de 3 personas, quite el termo a gas y puse electrico puse otro aire acondicionado va x wifi, cuando hay sol de sobra esta en marcha y llegas en invierno caliente y en verano refresca y la casa esta DPM.
> La lavadora no gasta 2000w, la mia no llega medidas de 700w hora.
> ...



No sabe lo que dice y encima se hace trampas al solitario. El consumo de una lavadora viene en su mayor parte por la temperatura. Si usted lava en frio lógicamente consumirá menos. También puede lavar a mano ya puestos. A lo mejor si situación se lo permite. Pero mucha gente lava ropa de trabajo o tiene hijos por lo general lava a 60º. Lo puede usted bajar a 40º.
Y no se, a lo mejor también hay lavavajillas en las casas. Estos avances. Al final el progreso nos verá ir a la fuente como hace 100 años.
A lo mejor también hay hornos y a la gente le gusta hacerse un pollo asado o un lechazo. Ahora vamos a estar mirando al cielo a ver si hay nubes o no para poner el horno.

La energía solar vale para ciertas circunstancias y ciertas personas. A nivel general es simplemente una ayuda que para nada te va a salir rentable. Que ustedes sólo tienen una lámpara y un laptop y una lavadora que utilizan 1 vez cada dos semanas, estupendo. Pero una familia normal no va a estar con historias raras, disminuir drásticamente su calidad de vida para ahorrarse dos duros si es que los ahorras.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

Autoconsumidores se ponen en pie de guerra contra el tope al gas e inician una huelga energética - El Periódico de la Energía


Un grupo de propietarios de placas solares instaladas en sus viviendas ha decidido secundar el miércoles una "huelga" en protesta por el tope




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## ganado (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/c/CarlosCodinaElGrinchEnerg%C3%A9tico/videos


La unión hace la fuerza


----------



## ganado (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## emos_sio_engañás (16 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> En mi terreno tengo un generador diésel y me va de maravilla. Me va a durar unos 200 años. Lo uso cuando LO NECESITO.



Te va aguatar el vecino y se va a acordar de ti cada vez que enciendas el jodido generador.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (16 Sep 2022)

green_IT dijo:


> Entonces si ahorras 172€ de factura e invertiste 15000€ empezarías a los 8 años.
> 
> Con los números actuales claro.
> 
> So de repente la factura de la luz se duplica, tu amortizarías antes también...



Es que me da igual.

Creo que en esta tecnología para mi país. Me gusta no depender de terceros, ganar independencia frente a gobiernos totalitarios y hacer que esa ilusión que tenemos todos por la autosuficiencia sea un poco mas realidad.

Si son 8 o 18 me la suda.

No veo a la gente haciendo esas cuentas cuando se compra un iphone o un coche.


----------



## Samael (16 Sep 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Te va aguatar el vecino y se va a acordar de ti cada vez que enciendas el jodido generador.



Tiene otro. Vendió casi todos sus paneles


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (16 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos bien gordos para decir "yo no pago facturas" después de invertir una fortuna. Lamento informarte que no estás fuera del sistema, ¡borrego!.



¿bo... qué?


----------



## Samael (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## emos_sio_engañás (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Aumentan los robos de placas solares en pleno 'boom' del autoconsumo: "La luz es prohibitiva y seis paneles te dan para iluminar"
> 
> 
> Desde que comenzó a normalizarse su uso para generación de energía, ya sea en grandes parques o en residencias particulares -es decir, entrado el siglo-, las placas solares han...
> ...



Una escopeta con perdigones de sal y se acaban los robos.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (16 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


>



Beeee...


----------



## honk (16 Sep 2022)

ganado dijo:


>



Lo dice bien claro el experto: no pretenden ganar dinero, se conforman con no pagar facturas.
Están regalando la misma energía que producen 2 nucleares. Menudo idiota.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (16 Sep 2022)

Mis cálculos de la vieja fueron precisos








Esto es lo que puede ahorrar un zamorano al año a través del autoconsumo


Según un estudio, la provincia disfruta de una media de 2.858 horas de sol al año, una cifra superior a la media europea, de 1.600 horas




www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

honk dijo:


> Lo dice bien claro el experto: no pretenden ganar dinero, se conforman con no pagar facturas.
> Están regalando la misma energía que producen 2 nucleares. Menudo idiota.



La factura la vas a pagar si o si. El consumo es parte del recibo. Alquiler, canones, impuestos, etc, lo pagan si o si. En vez de 70€ pagaran 40€, pero pagan. Otra cosa es que estés desconectado si te lo puedes permitir.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La factura la vas a pagar si o si. El consumo es parte del recibo. Alquiler, canones, impuestos, etc, lo pagan si o si. En vez de 70€ pagaran 40€, pero pagan. Otra cosa es que estés desconectado si te lo puedes permitir.



Si tienes batería es como pagarlo por adelantado y dejar tu inversión en manos de la metereología o manos de ladrones. Se tardan en amortizar 60 años. Si la energía baja, se pueden meter en un buen problema y quedarse con el culo al aire. Como cuando baje el bitcoin y no puedan venderlo por que no haya demanda.


----------



## batería (16 Sep 2022)

Que se jodan los que tienen paneles. yo me voy a comprar un generador de leña


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Mis cálculos de la vieja fueron precisos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el típico "estudio" de la nueva era para auténticos subnormales.
Un zamorano medio ahorra 1.137€ al año. Unos 100€ al mes de ahorro. Tendrán todos Jacuzzi y sauna cojones por que no se entiende.
Pero encima te dicen que una instalación media de 3,4Kwp, es decir a producción máxima. Ese par de horitas del verano que el ángulo coincide, etc, etc. Yo puedo correr a 22kmh por lo tanto no se que hago que no bajo de las 2 horas en un maratón. Me iba a forrar. Exactamente lo mismo.

Pero lo que la gente no se entera es del voltaje. Te dice que produce 4.899Kwh. Cojones que será a 48v, que es un avance tecnológico bestial. Pero nuestros utensilios machistas y casposos funcionan a 220v los muy fascistas que se quieren cargar el planeta. Eso es 5 veces mas. Y para conseguir 4.899Kwh a 48v vas a tener que forrar todo el puto edificio con plaquitas. Una placa de 400w a 48v empieza a cargar una batería, por ejemplo, a 60v. Esos 400w se quedan en 300. Mas el cableado que ya lo puedes tener cerca, mas todas las perdidas por calor, grosor del cable, suciedad, etc, etc. Si sacas 200W unas 5h, date con un canto en los dientes. Vas a necesitar mas de 20 plaquitas.

A ver cuantos de estos gurús de la eléctrica enchufan una lavadora a su mega instalación. Ya os digo que si no están conectados a la red, ninguno. O tienes unas muy buenas baterías a 4.000€ la broma.


----------



## Pinchazo (16 Sep 2022)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> Si no hacen represas les acabarán multando por usar la red



Las baterías salen caras, pero también sale cara la electricidad hoy. O sea, son más baratas que la red, aunque la red tiene precios disparatados que deberían cambiar en el futuro.

De hecho, las baterías se han disparado de precio porque SON rentables, luego hay un cuello de botella. El precio está muy por encima del coste, porque la oferta no da abasto a cubrir la demanda actual.

Y dado que estas se abaratan cuanto más se fabrican, más pronto que tarde van a ser más baratas que un gas razonable (no el actual, que está disparado por falta de suministro por culpa de un tema geopolítico).

De hecho, no me extrañaría que las baterías ion-sodio que CATL va a sacar el año que viene, o en caso de retraso un año a más tardar, ya estará en el umbral 80-50 € el kwh.

El kwh de batería, claro. A la hora de amortizar, hay que dividir eso entre los ciclos ejecutados durante la amortización. Digamos que son unos 2000, entonces hablamos de 40 a 25 € el Mwh en ciclo, al que le sumas el coste de la energía, otros 60-35 € el Mwh renovable, lo que te da una horquilla de precio de 100 a 60 € el Mwh... digamos que hay alguna ineficiencia más... 120 a 80 € el mwh CUANDO no hay disponibilidad de generación renovable (precio nuclear o ligeramente más barato), y 60 a 35 cuando la hay.

Esos precios los firmaba la industria YA. Las industrias electrointensivas deben optimizarse para reducir el consumo cuando no hay disponibilidad y maximizar el consumo barato.

¿Que la red tendría oscilaciones de precio mayor? Pues sí... pues todo depende de la confluencia de consumo y producción, con picos de excedencia que incluso ni la infraestructura de almacenamiento podría absorber y momentos de consumo donde tendría que entrar una reserva térmica (que podría ser de combustible sintético como hidrógeno porque son pocas horas) porque hasta las baterías estarían "secas". Es lo que tiene la probabilidad.
Pero como la probalidad de eso es escaso, las horas de "precio desmadrado" serían pocas, y las de precios "cero" o incluso negativos igualmente muy pocas.

Porque si te salen 100 horas al año, no merece ni la pena complicarse la vida para buscar una infraestructura extra que absorba esos picos muy raros. Sin embargo a medida que crecen, también crecen las infraestructuras que pueden aprovecharse de esas horas raras y absorber la electricidad o evitar su consumo.

Mismamente, los de los paneles, si son muy pocas horas al año, pues como que te da igual. Pero si crecen, obviamente la gente se instalará sistemas de vertido cero, o lo que es lo mismo, cuando los precios se vuelvan negativos NO verter a la red. Porque el ligero coste de ese sistema sobrepasa a la pérdida del número de horas si este crece de un mínimo.

Las presas están muy bien porque es tecnología conocida y barata en los sitios apropiados. Pero no puede escalar más de las cuencas disponibles. Las baterías, sin embargo, pueden escalar hasta donde nosotros queramos. No nos van a faltar materiales, especialmente si derivamos a químicas optimizadas en ese aspecto.


----------



## Samael (16 Sep 2022)

ASESINOS





Delen un generador de leña


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (16 Sep 2022)

En Australia se ha producido tanta energía solar que ha superado la demanda de la red eléctrica dejando precios negativos


En la zona sur de Australia se ha conseguido tener una "demanda negativa" en la electricidad gracias a la luz solar de las placas fotovoltaicas que hay en los...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> En Australia se ha producido tanta energía solar que ha superado la demanda de la red eléctrica dejando precios negativos
> 
> 
> En la zona sur de Australia se ha conseguido tener una "demanda negativa" en la electricidad gracias a la luz solar de las placas fotovoltaicas que hay en los...
> ...



Que estafa tan miserable


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (16 Sep 2022)

Australia enviará su energía solar a Singapur mediante un gigantesco cable submarino de 4.200 km


Singapur quiere energía, energía renovable. El norte de Australia tiene sol, sol en cantidad y que caldea sus días durante horas. Hace ya algún tiempo la...




www.xataka.com


----------



## honk (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Australia enviará su energía solar a Singapur mediante un gigantesco cable submarino de 4.200 km
> 
> 
> Singapur quiere energía, energía renovable. El norte de Australia tiene sol, sol en cantidad y que caldea sus días durante horas. Hace ya algún tiempo la...
> ...



Menudo desastre medioambiental están montando. Esos paneles se van a derretir en 10 años y generan residuos. Hacer los paneles también contamina. Es mejor reabrir garoña cuanto antes. Que se dejen de estudios.


----------



## gatill0 (16 Sep 2022)

La energía solar tiene que pagar los platos rotos en el hilo de fukushima. Tenemos que parar esta locura. Los paneles contaminan y asesinan aves e insectos.


----------



## ramon varela (16 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> ASESINOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena observación


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> En Australia se ha producido tanta energía solar que ha superado la demanda de la red eléctrica dejando precios negativos
> 
> 
> En la zona sur de Australia se ha conseguido tener una "demanda negativa" en la electricidad gracias a la luz solar de las placas fotovoltaicas que hay en los...
> ...



Y que se nota qué es un país desarrollado mentalmente o un desagüe.


----------



## Killerum (16 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Es muy sencillo y lo va a entender.
> Una lavadora consumo 2000W de media por hora. Digamos que 2 horas, es decir, 4.000w. Dividimos entre 48voltios que su batería será de 48, unos 80 Amp. Su batería de 2.4kwh se divide entre 48v y nos da 50amp. Es decir para utilizar su lavadora va a necesitar 3 baterías de esas que usted dice mínimo. Cuente la descarga máxima, lo que se pierde por cableado, etc. Y para tener una instalación de placas solares a 48v ya le hace falta una instalación interesante. Dos placas en serie de 24v. mínimo.



Creo que se están mezclando conceptos y unidades en esas cábalas...


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

No quiero meterme en la termodinámica. Pero las élites se están comiendo una pierna para no morir de hambre. No van a reducir la contaminación si no reducen la población. El karma existe. Los cielos van a terminar sucios y los paneles recibirán menos luz.








La contaminación puede bloquear el 25% de la energía solar


Un estudio determina que la contaminación y la acumulación de polvo no solo afecta a la calidad del aire, sino también a la eficiencia de los paneles solares.




computerhoy.com


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

Killerum dijo:


> Creo que se están mezclando conceptos y unidades en esas cábalas...



A ver si nos enteramos de lo que hablas que lo mismo es hablar a 1 día que a 365 días. Exactamente lo mismo. Multiplique o divida que le va a dar lo mismo
Pero luego por aquí te vienen los enterados que te dicen es que mi pantallita me dice que uso tanto, produzco tanto y me pagan a 0,05 € cuando yo lo pago a 0,20€. A ver si os enteráis de una vez que si tu produces a 48v luego no puedes pedir lo mismo a 220v. A la gente hay que explicarle que no es lo mismo 10 euros que 10 dracmas. Para saber lo que de verdad estas volcando a la red deberás convertirlo a 240v. Y aquí no tengo ni idea pero me imagino que el propio inversor te hará la operación.


----------



## vic252525 (16 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No sabe lo que dice y encima se hace trampas al solitario. El consumo de una lavadora viene en su mayor parte por la temperatura. Si usted lava en frio lógicamente consumirá menos. También puede lavar a mano ya puestos. A lo mejor si situación se lo permite. Pero mucha gente lava ropa de trabajo o tiene hijos por lo general lava a 60º. Lo puede usted bajar a 40º.
> Y no se, a lo mejor también hay lavavajillas en las casas. Estos avances. Al final el progreso nos verá ir a la fuente como hace 100 años.
> A lo mejor también hay hornos y a la gente le gusta hacerse un pollo asado o un lechazo. Ahora vamos a estar mirando al cielo a ver si hay nubes o no para poner el horno.
> 
> La energía solar vale para ciertas circunstancias y ciertas personas. A nivel general es simplemente una ayuda que para nada te va a salir rentable. Que ustedes sólo tienen una lámpara y un laptop y una lavadora que utilizan 1 vez cada dos semanas, estupendo. Pero una familia normal no va a estar con historias raras, disminuir drásticamente su calidad de vida para ahorrarse dos duros si es que los ahorras.



ok, lo que tu digas, tienes placas? pon un medidor de consumo por electrodomestico y me dices, que si que si poner el hornos a tope 2 h va a gasta 4 kw pero no estas todos los dias con el horno en marcha.

una lampara dice jajaja hablamos de una vivienda unifamilar de 200 m2 utiles , 3 personas adultas y 4 terrazas, bomba de presion, dos neveras, termo electrico, un aire x planta, vitro induccion, lavadora,secadora ,lavavajillas,cafetera tostadora y termo cambiado de gas a electrico. No miro el cielo ya que me da gual ya que un dia compensa otro.

ya lo he comentado tenia dudas y lo puse, he contado mi experiencia y a mi me va bien y me gusta en el levante español, a cada uno seguro que le va diferente, la cosa es estudiar los consumos y hacer calculos y probar claro.


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que aquí todos son consejos pero no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que hablamos.

Para entendernos tenemos el lado izquierdo y el lado derecho. En el medio hay un transformador.
En el lado izquierdo, tenemos corriente continua. En el lado derecho tenemos corriente alterna.
Si yo tengo una lavadora en casa que consume 2.000w hora le divido por el voltaje, 220v. Es decir me consume 18 amp.
Pero al otro lado tengo una batería o placas o lo que ustedes quieran que funciona a 48v en las instalaciones mas modernas.
Hago lo mismo, 2.000w entre 48 v. Me da 42 amp.
Resumiendo, para una lavadora normal, de toda la vida que en casa necesita 18amp, de la batería necesito 42amp.

Ahora miramos una batería de esas guays tan baratas y modernas de 48v y 2.400W, que si lo divido me da 50amp. Es decir, una lavadora normal con temperatura normal, en 1 hora te funde la batería que posiblemente la tengas que tirar a la basura. Gracias a Dios el inversor desenchufaría la lavadora antes. Y me he olvidado de todos los gastos superfluos y hay muchos.
Esto es física pura y dura y no admite discusión.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (16 Sep 2022)

Australia tiene un problema. Demasiada producción de energía solar | forococheselectricos


En el sur de Australia, el 35% de las viviendas totales tienen su propia instalación solar en el tejado, cuya exportación es problemática.




forococheselectricos.com




o hacemos presas o le tiramoos un cable a los del norte que tengan distinto horario


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> ok, lo que tu digas, tienes placas? pon un medidor de consumo por electrodomestico y me dices, que si que si poner el hornos a tope 2 h va a gasta 4 kw pero no estas todos los dias con el horno en marcha.
> 
> una lampara dice jajaja hablamos de una vivienda unifamilar de 200 m2 utiles , 3 personas adultas y 4 terrazas, bomba de presion, dos neveras, termo electrico, un aire x planta, vitro induccion, lavadora,secadora ,lavavajillas,cafetera tostadora y termo cambiado de gas a electrico. No miro el cielo ya que me da gual ya que un dia compensa otro.
> 
> ya lo he comentado tenia dudas y lo puse, he contado mi experiencia y a mi me va bien y me gusta en el levante español, a cada uno seguro que le va diferente, la cosa es estudiar los consumos y hacer calculos y probar claro.



¿Pero usted habla de un instalación independiente o está enchufado a la red?


----------



## raDar (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Australia tiene un problema. Demasiada producción de energía solar | forococheselectricos
> 
> 
> En el sur de Australia, el 35% de las viviendas totales tienen su propia instalación solar en el tejado, cuya exportación es problemática.
> ...



Esto se logró a través de medios relativamente drásticos, pero de no ser controlado, los voltajes habrían aumentado lo suficiente como para que los inversores solares domésticos se apagaran repentinamente en masa, lo que provocaría una caída repentina en el suministro y *apagones generalizados*. 

lo que nos faltaba. Ya estoy hasta los cojones de las placas


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Sep 2022)

La energía solar puede almacenarse hasta 18 años, según los científicos


El futuro de la energía solar se ha hecho más brillante con este dispositivo "ultrafino" para convertir la energía almacenada en electricidad. #GreenWeek




es.euronews.com


----------



## raDar (16 Sep 2022)

Están provocando la subida de los precios esto apesta








Iberdrola inaugura el mayor proyecto de almacenamiento hidroeléctrico por bombeo de Portugal


La gigabatería, dotada con una inversión superior a los 1.500 millones de euros, consta de tres presas y tres centrales (Gouvães, Daivões y Alto Tâmega) con una capacidad conjunta de 1.158 MW; así como de dos parques eólicos que alcanzarán 300 MW.




www.pv-magazine.es


----------



## vic252525 (16 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Pero usted habla de un instalación independiente o está enchufado a la red?



enchufado a la red , aislada no.
Para el uso domestico nadie puede plantearse el estar desconectado pagas lo minimo y no hace falta grandes inversiones.
Si fuera aislado si que tienes usted razón, no podria hacerse.


----------



## visaman (16 Sep 2022)

el futuro son los circuitos eficientes que administren bien la descarga de Pikachu para cargar las baterías


----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (16 Sep 2022)

Buenos tardes, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con Hola Luz en la facturación de Junio me ha venido con un importe exuberante, después de un año con ellos estoy completamente decepcionada con el nuevo sistema de facturación de los Kw, alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo al respecto, me parece ilegal que te cobren por lo que han generado tus placas solares, y el conversor dicen que funciona correctamente. Tengo 26 paneles de 190x 90 que generan 8kw/h desde que sale el sol hasta que se va, es mucha energia para que me cobren 276E en un mes cuando he estado pagando ente 80 y 90 euros hasta este mes de Junio


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> enchufado a la red , aislada no.
> Para el uso domestico nadie puede plantearse el estar desconectado pagas lo minimo y no hace falta grandes inversiones.
> Si fuera aislado si que tienes usted razón, no podria hacerse.



Nadie niega que en ciertas circunstancias el que quiera ponerse unos paneles por las razones que quiera puede ser una opción. Económica no lo es. Y espere a que llegue el mal tiempo, las granizadas, etc. 
Yo sólo le digo que en el mundo Camper hay preparaciónes interesante. Pero pueden llevar todo vehículo lleno de plaquitas, el que llega a un sitio con electricidad, se enchufa si o si. Y hablamos de verano y calor


----------



## patroclus (16 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Aumentan los robos de placas solares en pleno 'boom' del autoconsumo: "La luz es prohibitiva y seis paneles te dan para iluminar"
> 
> 
> Desde que comenzó a normalizarse su uso para generación de energía, ya sea en grandes parques o en residencias particulares -es decir, entrado el siglo-, las placas solares han...
> ...



En España no se puede tener nada que no este en un lugar vigilado. Como tengas paneles solares en algún chamizo en el campo corren mucho peligro.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (16 Sep 2022)

Los problemas de energía solar ... si no aprendemos - esenergia


Están apareciendo problemas de energía solar en otros paises por la instalación de paneles solares sobre sus casas, por el desequilibrio energético.




esenergia.es


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

Brotes verdes (v2) dijo:


> Buenos tardes, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con Hola Luz en la facturación de Junio me ha venido con un importe exuberante, después de un año con ellos estoy completamente decepcionada con el nuevo sistema de facturación de los Kw, alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo al respecto, me parece ilegal que te cobren por lo que han generado tus placas solares, y el conversor dicen que funciona correctamente. Tengo 26 paneles de 190x 90 que generan 8kw/h desde que sale el sol hasta que se va, es mucha energia para que me cobren 276E en un mes cuando he estado pagando ente 80 y 90 euros hasta este mes de Junio



Los consumos vendrá en la factura. No la van a cobrar por el excedente que usted vierte. Eso no puede ser o es un error. Haganos un pantallazo de los datos de la factura que seguro hay algo raro. También piense que usted tiene un contrato con una parte fija y otra variable. Calcule sus consumos con su tarifa.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (16 Sep 2022)

Las placas no son rentables. Sólo las pondría si se fabricasen en España. Están haciendo competencia desleal y contaminando.








La Agencia Internacional de la Energía avisa de que China tiene el monopolio en la fabricación de paneles solares


China ha invertido desde 2011 unos 49.096 millones de euros en nuevas capacidades de producción de paneles solares (diez veces más que en Europa).




www.libremercado.com


----------



## batería (16 Sep 2022)

EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS dijo:


> Las placas no son rentables. Sólo las pondría si se fabricasen en España. Están haciendo competencia desleal y contaminando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo pondría un panel si me lo cambian por un cerdo o un botella de aceite.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (16 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos nacionalizar las eélctricas y ser bloquedos internacionalmente








SI NOS UNIMOS PODEMOS ACABAR CON ELLOS-Trotapoker TV







trotapoker.tv


----------



## CASA (16 Sep 2022)

Brotes verdes (v2) dijo:


> Buenos tardes, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con Hola Luz en la facturación de Junio me ha venido con un importe exuberante, después de un año con ellos estoy completamente decepcionada con el nuevo sistema de facturación de los Kw, alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo al respecto, me parece ilegal que te cobren por lo que han generado tus placas solares, y el conversor dicen que funciona correctamente. Tengo 26 paneles de 190x 90 que generan 8kw/h desde que sale el sol hasta que se va, es mucha energia para que me cobren 276E en un mes cuando he estado pagando ente 80 y 90 euros hasta este mes de Junio



Por qué te has instalados 26 paneles, quién te lo presupuestó y montó? Puedes contarnos un poco tu experiencia? Gracias


----------



## Salchichonio (16 Sep 2022)

Hay que ver la de analfabetos y retrasados que hay en el foro, diciendo que la solar es una estafa.


----------



## Killerum (16 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> ok, lo que tu digas, tienes placas? pon un medidor de consumo por electrodomestico y me dices, que si que si poner el hornos a tope 2 h va a gasta 4 kw pero no estas todos los dias con el horno en marcha.
> 
> una lampara dice jajaja hablamos de una vivienda unifamilar de 200 m2 utiles , 3 personas adultas y 4 terrazas, bomba de presion, dos neveras, termo electrico, un aire x planta, vitro induccion, lavadora,secadora ,lavavajillas,cafetera tostadora y termo cambiado de gas a electrico. No miro el cielo ya que me da gual ya que un dia compensa otro.
> 
> ya lo he comentado tenia dudas y lo puse, he contado mi experiencia y a mi me va bien y me gusta en el levante español, a cada uno seguro que le va diferente, la cosa es estudiar los consumos y hacer calculos y probar claro.



El día que alguien invente un transformador con 


ferrys dijo:


> A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que aquí todos son consejos pero no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que hablamos.
> 
> Para entendernos tenemos el lado izquierdo y el lado derecho. En el medio hay un transformador.
> En el lado izquierdo, tenemos corriente continua. En el lado derecho tenemos corriente alterna.
> ...



El día que alguien invente un trafo que trabaje con continua en uno de los devanados va a ser uno de los tíos más ricos del mundo...
Lo dicho mezclas muchos conceptos de manera errónea y encima los manipulas para afianzar tus argumentos de manera torticera.


----------



## ferrys (16 Sep 2022)

Killerum dijo:


> El día que alguien invente un transformador con
> 
> El día que alguien invente un trafo que trabaje con continua en uno de los devanados va a ser uno de los tíos más ricos del mundo...
> Lo dicho mezclas muchos conceptos de manera errónea y encima los manipulas para afianzar tus argumentos de manera torticera.



Si usted sólo dice tonterías y no es capaz ni de explicarse, ¿que se le puede decir?
Según usted, que capacidad haría falta para enchufar una triste lavadora.
Somos todos oídos.


----------



## Javito68 (16 Sep 2022)

Direct dijo:


> Mi padre en el campo tiene desde hace 4 años una instalación que le costó unos 5000€. Allí ni llega el tendido eléctrico.
> 
> Digamos que en 10 años le habrá costado 40€ al mes la factura.



En esos casos, es que llevar el suministro a la finca es bastante costoso, servidumbres, zanjas, postes, un CT, etc…

El coste de esas instalaciones muchas veces es superior a la instalacion de las placas solares. Por lo tanto de tener luz, el ahorro es bastante mayor.

Hay otro detalle, y es que para obtener un contrato de suministro es necesario una licencia de uso (almacen de aperos) o una licencia de primera ocupacion. Si no dispone de ninguna de esta documentacion por razones variopintas, la unica opcion es una instalacion solar aislada.


----------



## Killerum (16 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si usted sólo dice tonterías y no es capaz ni de explicarse, ¿que se le puede decir?
> Según usted, que capacidad haría falta para enchufar una triste lavadora.
> Somos todos oídos.



Todo dicho por tu parte. Solo un consejo: Infórmate sobre cómo funciona un transformador, antes de realizar ciertas afirmaciones, como que en la izquierda hay corriente continua y en la derecha corriente alterna...
¿Como podríamos mantener una conversación mínimamente coherente, si no entiendes la diferencia entre potencia, energía y como funciona un transformador?


----------



## ferrys (17 Sep 2022)

Killerum dijo:


> Todo dicho por tu parte. Solo un consejo: Infórmate sobre cómo funciona un transformador, antes de realizar ciertas afirmaciones, como que en la izquierda hay corriente continua y en la derecha corriente alterna...
> ¿Como podríamos mantener una conversación mínimamente coherente, si no entiendes la diferencia entre potencia, energía y como funciona un transformador?



¿No sería mejor que cogiese un multímetro y se enterase un poco de como funciona la electricidad?. Encima nos dirá que es usted chispas.

Y volviendo al tema del mensaje, para una familia normal con un uso normal, la única manera de que esto funcione es seguir conectado a la red principal y seguir pagando los canones, alquileres, peajes, etc, etc. Cosa que invalida toda el invento.
La energía solar sólo tendría lógica si podemos ser independientes al 100%. Y hoy en día sólo es posible con una inversión muy alta o con generadores diésel para momentos puntuales. Aunque no creo que los vecinos estén muy contentos.
Otra cosa son los casos particulares o empresas que tienen una alta demanda de energía durante el día que si les puede ahorrar un pico.
Pero como cualquier moda, nos venden la panacea y al final para la mayoría sólo es un solemne estafa.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

El bombeo está adaptando su perfil de consumo al aumento de la fotovoltaica | REVE Actualidad del sector eólico en España y en el mundo







www.evwind.com


----------



## ganado (17 Sep 2022)

La "agrovoltaica" promete ser el futuro del campo y de la energía. Y está ganando terreno en España


Ocurre en ocasiones que la vida nos regala parejas inesperadas. Le ocurre a la pizza y la piña, las aceitunas y las anchoas o —cambiando de tercio— la energía...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Samael (17 Sep 2022)

Qué significan los precios negativos en los mercados europeos de electricidad y por qué son imposibles en España


Los mercados de la electricidad marcan precios negativos en la Unión Europea pero España se desmarca de esta tendencia porque no permite precios inferiores a cero.




www.businessinsider.es


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Sep 2022)

Panorama - Australia, donde la luz se paga en función de lo que cuesta generarla - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

Panorama - El precio de la luz de hoy, muy lejos del precio más alto registrado durante Filomena - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Sep 2022)

Los políticos que apuestan por la solar son unos vendidos a Pekín


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Sep 2022)

Panorama - Iberdrola, Endesa y Naturgy se llevan el megavatio al agua - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com


----------



## Samael (17 Sep 2022)

Es España en 2021, el país con 111.000 megavatios de potencia eléctrica y un máximo de demanda de 40.000.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (17 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Los políticos que apuestan por la solar son unos vendidos a Pekín



Acabo de hacer post al respecto:









Internacional: - CHINA: El expansionismo de una superpotencia


El control de la energía solar por parte de China En los últimos años estamos viendo un auge de la energía solar, principalmente promovida por los políticos progres, que la "ven" como una opción de no depender del gas/petróleo de países extranjeros molestos (Rusia, Qatar, Arabia Saudí...), sin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (17 Sep 2022)

La madre del cordero está en el almacenamiento.

¿Podría ser posible y viable, tanto eficiente y seguro como económicamente, a nivel doméstico de un unifamiliar,un almacenamiento de la energía en forma de aire comprimido?


----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Sep 2022)

☆☆☆☆☆ dijo:


>



Que pesado el follanegros con el déficit de tarifa y el co2


----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (17 Sep 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Que pesado el follanegros con el déficit de tafifa y el co2



El 75% lo fija el gobierno en el boe


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

QUE PATÉTICO CIRCO


----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Es España en 2021, el país con 111.000 megavatios de potencia eléctrica y un máximo de demanda de 40.000.



eso lo explicó el profe rallo el año pasado. a ver si lo encuentas


----------



## Samael (17 Sep 2022)

creo que es éste


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> creo que es éste



No es ése payaso.


----------



## perrosno (17 Sep 2022)

Timoelectrico en estado puro


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

Resumen: consumidores =timados, consumidores con placas retimados. Gobierno= miserable parásito que hay que sacar a patadas


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

resumen importante


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (17 Sep 2022)

Follanegros olvida decir que se pueden hacer más embalses para no usar las centrales de ciclo combinado


----------



## Cuenta cuento (17 Sep 2022)

EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS dijo:


> Follanegros olvida decir que se pueden hacer más embalses para no usar las centrales de ciclo combinado



Además incluye a la hidráulica como renovable. Es renovable pero se puede usar a cualquier hora


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Además incluye a la hidráulica como renovable. Es renovable pero se puede usar a cualquier hora



No están siempre llenos los embalses. Además murciano encabronao dice que pueden manipular el clima y robarnos el agua provocando sequías.. Necesitaríamos tener embalses de agua salada.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (17 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> resumen importante



Follanegros. Olvidaste mencionar que si se nacionalizan las eléctricas nos ahorramos un 30% en la factura. Y poner de ejemplo a italia donde las hidroeléctricas están nacionalidas y tienen los mismos precios que aquí es una falacia. Les roban los políticos igual que aquí.


----------



## Netón (18 Sep 2022)

Yo no voy a entrar en si sale rentable o no poner placas y/o baterías. Cada uno sabrá lo que hace con su dinero.
Lo que sí os digo a todos, los que tienen placas y los que no, es que os olvidéis de la promesa absurda de que las baterías van a bajar de precio...que las baterías van a ser la panacea y muy muy muy superiores a las que hay ahora....
Pensad que no hay ni microchips suficientes en el mundo. Están cerrando fábricas por ello, sacar el mineral necesario para estos rollos contamina la ostia (mentira, es el cuento de los de siempre) porque se saca con diésel y esos cacharros que lo sacan gastan muchos litros de diésel (muy caroooo, cada vez más). Entonces...
Solamente hay que mirar alrededor y darse cuenta de que TODO lo que nos venden como verde, SIEMPRE SIEMPRE SIEMPRE SIEMPRE es más caro que la alternativa que utilizábamos y que no era tan verde.
Gases fluorados menos contaminantes, SIEMPRE más caros que el gas anterior, según ellos más contaminante. Por cierto, para quien sepa algo del tema, NO HAY gas de aparatos de aire acondicionado, cámaras frigoríficas, congeladores....que enfríe más que el antiguo gas hace bastantes años retirado R12.
Coches: Ya hay coches de combustión interna que no contaminan o contaminan menos que los eléctricos, su fabricación, reciclaje de baterías... Vale, vamos a inventarnos que no hay petróleo suficiente y bla, bla, bla... Ok ¿Por qué no son más baratos los eléctricos que los de combustión interna? Joder, eso haría que mucha gente pasara a dejar sus antiguos coches y comprar eléctricos, híbridos enchufables... Ya, pero no. Más caros que sus equivalentes, y además subvencionados porque si no no los comprarían ni las ratas. Porque encima no se pueden comparar, son auténtica basura si comparas simplemente la autonomía con los diésel, gasolina, gas...

-¿En serio creéis que los precios de la química de los elementos electrónicos va a bajar?
-¿Creéis que van a inventar unas baterías del copón Y ADEMÁS MÁS BATATAS que las de ahora?
-¿Creéis que el aumento de los ciclos y almacenamiento de esas supuestas nuevas baterías va a ir acorde con la diferencia de precio con respecto a las antiguas o actuales?
Yo no lo creo, y no soy mejor ni peor que vosotros, ni más listo ni más tonto, simplemente no he encontrado nada que sea más moderno y verdecito que lo anterior Y ADEMÁS MÁS BATATO.
Lo único que tengo claro es que mientras no se reduzca la población mundial, iremos a peor con todo tipo de energías, verdes y no verdes, va a faltar de todo, y va a ser muy caro todo.

Esto es solo mi opinión, no vendo placas ni compro placas ni estoy a favor ni en contra, el que las ponga las va a pagar de su bolsillo, el que no, pagará a la eléctrica lo que le pidan o pondrá velas de su bolsillo.

Pensad, no paréis de hacerlo.


----------



## percutor (18 Sep 2022)

Mi experiencia , este año puedo acabar generando unos 7.500 kwh . Genero mucho más de lo que consumo , pero la normativa actual hace que por más que genere en el mes de julio (1000 kwh) , tengo que pagar el fijo de potencia contratada , unos 20 euros + iva y otros , además que luego en diciembre genero poco y no se me tiene en cuenta todo lo que pueda haber aportado en verano . La solución que adopto es que a mediados de mes dejo de aportar a la red , es una estafa entregar centenares de kwh en verano y la compañía no te la paga y luego esa misma compañía la revende a los vecinos de mi calle .

A pleno sol en verano he aportado miles de kw.h que no me sirven de nada , para luego ir a un centro comercial y te mueras de calor por las medidas de pedrito .

Las placas solares domesticas a pesar de esto tienen sus ventajas , en plena ola de calor enciendes el aire acondicionado durante horas sin pensar en lo que gastas . Pero en mi caso yo no debería pagar ni un euro . 

Otra cosa , en el mes de julio generé 1.010 kwh , de los que 223 kw fueron en autoconsumo , principalmente aire condicionado . 786 kwh fueron a red y fueron consumidos por mis vecinos , esos son kwh de kilometro 0 . Si no fuera por mis placas esos 783 kw tendrían que venir por lineas de alta tensión , que cómo media tienen unas perdidas del 10% , en este caso serían 78 Kwh . 
Así , para suplir mis 783 kwh , una planta situada a centenares de kms debería producir 783+78 = 861 kwh . Y esta carga electrica acaba generando desgastes en las linea de alta tensión , otro costo más .

No sería nada descabellado que pueblos o ciudades tuvieran estaciones de baterías para almacenar electricidad durante el día .

Pues eso , en mi caso de momento ya no regalaré más electricidad a las compañías . también estoy evaluando la compra de un coche electrico para aprovechar mejor mis placas . 





El problema radica en que la reglamentación


----------



## Galicia Bahamas (18 Sep 2022)

Las centrales nucleares consumen mucho agua. Es mejor hacer embalses.








Agua y energía nuclear: un binomio imprescindible - Foro Nuclear


El uso del agua es un componente indispensable para el funcionamiento de la energía nuclear. En las centrales nucleares, los elementos combustibles del núcleo ceden su calor, directa o indirectamente, al circuito cerrado de agua/vapor. En los reactores de agua en ebullición el agua se vaporiza...




www.foronuclear.org




.


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Sep 2022)

J


Killerum dijo:


> El día que alguien invente un transformador con
> 
> El día que alguien invente un trafo que trabaje con continua en uno de los devanados va a ser uno de los tíos más ricos del mundo...
> Lo dicho mezclas muchos conceptos de manera errónea y encima los manipulas para afianzar tus argumentos de manera torticera.



No te esfuerces, es otro cuñado analfabeto antisolar que no sabe de lo que habla pero en el bar con el solysombras es eminencia.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## raDar (20 Sep 2022)

"Quieren el agua para generar electricidad": regantes españoles claman contra el trasvase hídrico a Portugal


El verano de 2022 ha sido el más seco de la historia en España desde que hay datos y los pantanos están al 34,2% | Los regantes de León han convocado una manifestación de protesta el próximo lunes




www.lne.es


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Sep 2022)

Yo tengo placas puestas con batería de 5kw
no entiendo a los que decís que es un timo, la verdad.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Sep 2022)

Brotes verdes (v2) dijo:


> Buenos tardes, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con Hola Luz en la facturación de Junio me ha venido con un importe exuberante, después de un año con ellos estoy completamente decepcionada con el nuevo sistema de facturación de los Kw, alguien sabe si se puede hacer algo al respecto, me parece ilegal que te cobren por lo que han generado tus placas solares, y el conversor dicen que funciona correctamente. Tengo 26 paneles de 190x 90 que generan 8kw/h desde que sale el sol hasta que se va, es mucha energia para que me cobren 276E en un mes cuando he estado pagando ente 80 y 90 euros hasta este mes de Junio



Eso decíamos desde el principio del hilo, que no siempre sale rentable instalar placas solares, depende de tu consumo, tus condiciones y tu localización. Por ejemplo, con esos 200 euros de diferencia al mes pago yo casi cuatro mensualidades de luz.

Por otro lado, este foro se ha llenado de "vendedores" de instalaciones de energía solar, bien sea de compañías o autónomos, que te dicen lo contrario, que las placas siempre rentan, que las amortizas en cuatro días... y que tus pedos no huelen.

Son los nuevos "corbatas verdes"... ver para creer. Ahora los corbatas verdes no venden pisos... venden placas solares.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Sep 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Eso decíamos desde el principio del hilo, que no siempre sale rentable instalar placas solares, depende de tu consumo y tu localización. Por ejemplo, con esos 200 euros de diferencia pago yo casi cuatro mensualidades de luz.
> 
> Este foro se ha llenado de "vendedores" de energía solar, bien sea de compañías o autónomos, que te dicen lo contrario, que las placas siempre rentan, que las amortizas en cuatro días y que tus pedos no huelen.
> 
> Son los nuevos "corbatas verdes"... ver para creer. Ahora los corbatas verdes no venden pisos... venden placas solares.



Desde que las tengo ha bajado la factura a la mitad No necesito más datos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sí hombre, Endesa lo último que quiere es tener exceso electricidad que compra por cuatro céntimos para vender excedentes a Francia o a Marruecos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son los nuevos "corbatas verdes" del foro... ya no venden pisos, ahora venden instalaciones solares.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Mucho "corbata-verde" por el foro, que ya no venden pisos sino instalaciones solares parece ser...

Me recuerda mucho al forero JRA... allá por el 2008 y el coñazo que daba creyéndose más listo que los demás. Al menos sus posts te hacían reir...


----------



## CASA (20 Sep 2022)

No pienso que sea un timo per se, pero leo por aquí gente que ha instalado 26 placas o que ha pagado 18.000 eur,.... habrá que ver las necesidades de esos hogares pero, esas instalaciones sí que me parecen dificilmente amortizables, por mucho que se te reduzca la factura de la luz. Ese tipo de instalación es lo que me han estado ofertando a mí, y desde luego no voy a hacer una inversión de ese tipo. Y lo tengo todo eléctrico pero hay que mirárselo muy bien.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (21 Sep 2022)

El grave problema de instalar más placas solares de las necesarias


No por poner más placas se ahorra más y el excedente es complicado venderlo a la red




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Samael (21 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> El grave problema de instalar más placas solares de las necesarias
> 
> 
> No por poner más placas se ahorra más y el excedente es complicado venderlo a la red
> ...



Ildefonso Rodriguez • hace 18 días
Y los videos de granizadas que hemos visto estos días con todas las placas solares de los tejados destrozadas?


----------



## Cuenta cuento (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (21 Sep 2022)

A los pobres nos afecta más la subida de la luz por que consumimos menos electricidad y pagamos más peajes en proporción.


----------



## ganado (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Sep 2022)

menudos parguelas

lo que manda, es engancharse


----------



## Cuenta cuento (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Salchichonio (21 Sep 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Ildefonso Rodriguez • hace 18 días
> Y los videos de granizadas que hemos visto estos días con todas las placas solares de los tejados destrozadas?



Uf pues habrá que dejar de comprar coches, que te pilla una granizada y te jode la chapa.


----------



## RNSX (21 Sep 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Mi experiencia , este año puedo acabar generando unos 7.500 kwh . Genero mucho más de lo que consumo , pero la normativa actual hace que por más que genere en el mes de julio (1000 kwh) , tengo que pagar el fijo de potencia contratada , unos 20 euros + iva y otros , además que luego en diciembre genero poco y no se me tiene en cuenta todo lo que pueda haber aportado en verano . La solución que adopto es que a mediados de mes dejo de aportar a la red , es una estafa entregar centenares de kwh en verano y la compañía no te la paga y luego esa misma compañía la revende a los vecinos de mi calle .
> 
> A pleno sol en verano he aportado miles de kw.h que no me sirven de nada , para luego ir a un centro comercial y te mueras de calor por las medidas de pedrito .
> 
> ...




Cámbiate a helios, próxima, esmiluz o alguna de estas que tienen baterías virtuales, compensan todo o te guardan 12 meses los excedentes


----------



## iases (21 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



Este tío es tonto

No había oído tantas mentiras , medio verdades y manipulaciones hace mucho


----------



## Cuenta cuento (21 Sep 2022)

iases dijo:


> Este tío es tonto



¿Lo dices por el fin del globalismo?


----------



## iases (21 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por el fin del globalismo?



No dice ni una verdad, y el globalismo cambiará pero no desaparecerá.

Es un puto mitin sin un solo argumento real


----------



## trancos123 (21 Sep 2022)

Netón dijo:


> Yo no voy a entrar en si sale rentable o no poner placas y/o baterías. Cada uno sabrá lo que hace con su dinero.
> Lo que sí os digo a todos, los que tienen placas y los que no, es que os olvidéis de la promesa absurda de que las baterías van a bajar de precio...que las baterías van a ser la panacea y muy muy muy superiores a las que hay ahora....
> Pensad que no hay ni microchips suficientes en el mundo. Están cerrando fábricas por ello, sacar el mineral necesario para estos rollos contamina la ostia (mentira, es el cuento de los de siempre) porque se saca con diésel y esos cacharros que lo sacan gastan muchos litros de diésel (muy caroooo, cada vez más). Entonces...
> Solamente hay que mirar alrededor y darse cuenta de que TODO lo que nos venden como verde, SIEMPRE SIEMPRE SIEMPRE SIEMPRE es más caro que la alternativa que utilizábamos y que no era tan verde.
> ...








electrolito sólido Archives | forococheselectricos







forococheselectricos.com


----------



## jolu (21 Sep 2022)

jotace dijo:


> A 36 céntimos antes de impuestos de media he pagado el kWh en agosto, PVPC, a ese precio se amortiza bien rápido la instalación.
> 
> No es como en junio del 21 que estaba a 14 céntimos.



Suerte que me fui a Naturgy.
17 céntimos durante tres años.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (22 Sep 2022)

Van a cortar la luz para vender baterías


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (22 Sep 2022)

Es para que vayamos haciéndonos veganos. La carne se va a echar a perder. Esperemos que si la cortan se vea descontado en la factura.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (22 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Van a cortar la luz para vender baterías



¿Nos van a cortar la luz en horas pico por los paneles de mierda? Mañana me pillo una escopeta de perdigones y le destrozo las placas al vecino.


----------



## CASA (22 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Van a cortar la luz para vender baterías



Es que todo esto tiene un tufo a vamos a hacer que la gente se haga vegana, ecolojeta, y resiliente por cojones que tira para atrás. Se lo comenté a amigos hace mucho, en otros países informan a la gente dan ayudas, hacen campañas, aquí van a saco paco.


----------



## batería (22 Sep 2022)

Un incendio en un Megapack de Tesla no detiene la actividad del parque y pone a prueba las medidas de seguridad


El pasado mes de abril, la eléctrica Pacific Gas and Electricity puso en marcha en Monterey, California, un gigantesco parque de baterías de respaldo. Un conjunto formado por 256 Megapacks de Tesla que ahora han saltado a la primera página por el incendio en una de las baterías. Según ha...




forococheselectricos.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (23 Sep 2022)

Eliminación del IVA a los paneles solares, la solución de Países Bajos a la crisis energética


El gobierno de Países Bajos ha presentado un plan presupuestario para 2023, y entre las medidas destaca la propuesta para eliminar el IVA de los paneles solares. Un movimiento muy ambicioso que busca rebajar los costes y facilitar un sistema menos burocratizado para la adopción de una solución a...




forococheselectricos.com




Que quiten el iva de la factura. Quieren meter los paneles hasta en la sopa para que regalemos electricidad


----------



## trancos123 (23 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Eliminación del IVA a los paneles solares, la solución de Países Bajos a la crisis energética
> 
> 
> El gobierno de Países Bajos ha presentado un plan presupuestario para 2023, y entre las medidas destaca la propuesta para eliminar el IVA de los paneles solares. Un movimiento muy ambicioso que busca rebajar los costes y facilitar un sistema menos burocratizado para la adopción de una solución a...
> ...



Buena medida para conseguir la independencia ciudadana.


----------



## digipl (23 Sep 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Suerte que me fui a Naturgy.
> 17 céntimos durante tres años.



Va a ser que no. En cuanto tu contrato cumpla un año se te aplicará el tope de gas ya que todos los contratos, aunque firmes por mas tiempo, se actualizan anualmente.

Estamos jugando con trileros que saben latín. Aquí no se va a escapar nadie y es el gran problema de la solar que, aunque haciendo números salga rentable, es mas que probable que acaben poniendo una tasa con la que deje de serlo.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (28 Sep 2022)

La granizada caída en Gerona mata a una niña de un año







www.alertadigital.com




No informan de los paneles rotos por que es una puta estafa


----------



## danilovix (28 Sep 2022)

Excrementos de pájaro en el panel solar


Los excrementos de aves son la suciedad más agresiva y complicada para los módulos fotovoltaicos. En caso de radiación solar intensa, estos excrementos ácidos podrían quemarse sobre el vidrio y generar los llamados puntos calientes o hot spots.




www.sunbrushmobil.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (29 Sep 2022)

Si compras paneles no olvides encargar uno de éstos:













Los cañones antigranizo sacuden Villena


El uso de este tipo de dispositivos está generando controversia en la localidad por el ruido que emite y el temor a que desplace la lluvia a otras zonas




www.informacion.es


----------



## Cuenta cuento (30 Sep 2022)

Watch trending videos for you | TikTok


It starts on TikTok. Join the millions of viewers discovering content and creators on TikTok - available on the web or on your mobile device.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## ATDTn (30 Sep 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Energia solar fotovoltaica: Una alternativa poco rentable para el hogar
> 
> 
> Agencia Comunica - Facultad de Ciencias Sociales (UNICEN)
> ...



Al ignore.
Estoy harto de gilipollas.
Primer imbécil antisolar.
Vas junto a los Pro-Otan (chupanabos), indepes cata, indepes Eusko
Gilipollas integrales

Imbécil


----------



## ramon varela (30 Sep 2022)

Las aves esteparias de la Comunidad de Madrid, “en peligro” por las plantas fotovoltaicas


La Comunidad de Madrid, junto a provincias limítrofes como Guadalajara y Toledo, alberga una población importante de aves esteparias que se encuentran amenazadas como el sisón, la avutarda, las gangas ibérica y ortega, el aguilucho cenizo, el aguilucho pá




www.madridiario.es


----------



## Cuenta cuento (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Oct 2022)

Se disparan las querellas por placas solares ante el DACO tras el huracán Fiona


La agencia también recibió “decenas” de quejas y confidencias relacionadas a generadores eléctricos




www.elnuevodia.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (2 Oct 2022)

España corre el peligro de quedarse sin el bombeo necesario para integrar tanta renovable - El Periódico de la Energía


Los concursos de capacidad y los compensadores síncronos dejan fuera de juego a las tecnologías síncronas como el bombeo reversible o la termosolar.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Oct 2022)

Remeritos palurdazos apaleaos haciendo himbersiones a 30 años vista en un sector hiperregulado en el que tres palabras rectificadoras del BOE te cambian por completo las condiciones.

Y, encima, por algo que es gratis y nos rodea, como la energía...

No tenéis remedio, tiraros a una picadora de carne sería tener clemencia con vosotros.


----------



## Samael (2 Oct 2022)

El negocio de las renovables amenaza con decenas de expropiaciones en Méntrida


Un macrocampo de placas solares amenaza casas, campos de olivo y viñedos mientras el ayuntamiento hace caja con la recalificación de terrenos.




www.libremercado.com












Expropiaciones y daño medioambiental: la rebelión del mundo rural contra los macroproyectos de renovables


"Renovables sí, pero no así". Éste es el lema que hace eco en todas las esquinas del mundo rural español. Organizaciones como Asociación Salvemos los Campos, la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Socom (2 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.





┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> *3* Es decir, al año produciremos más energía que la que se necesita : 6.458 kW/año - 5.000 kW/año = 1.458 kW, que es la energía que al año verteremos a la red. De acuerdo con la disposición indicada en el RD 15/2018, la compensación del vertido a red será a precio de pool: Aproximadamente 0,006 €/kW x 1.458 kW = 8,75€ /año. Que para amortizar los 1.000€ invertidos, se necesitarán 114 años en su amortización.



Tres años dice el comercial de arriba.... Vivo en un pueblo del campo de Cartagena, sol no falta, 1500 habitantes, solo 7 casas tienen placas, los comerciales pasan todos los años. Yo diría que sí se hacen cuentas....


----------



## Socom (2 Oct 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Conozco ya a unos cuantos que han instalado las placas solares.
> 
> Ni uno, absolutamente ninguno, ha echado ni un puto número ni es capaz de responder en cuántos años cree que las va a amortizar.
> 
> ...



Alguno me ha dicho que lo engañaron, que él se pensaba que tendría electricidad aunque se cortase la de afuera.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Tres años dice el comercial de arriba.... Vivo en un pueblo del campo de Cartagena, sol no falta, 1500 habitantes, solo 7 casas tienen placas, los comerciales pasan todos los años. Yo diría que sí se hacen cuentas....



ñ
En tu pueblo de 1500 habitantes todos nacen con una calculadora debajo del brazo, no como en el resto de España, por eso hay tanta gente que pone placas, porque son incapaces de calcularlo por falta de calculadoras.

La calidad de los argumentos y datos que dais para demostrar su rentabilidad negativa son brvtales.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Alguno me ha dicho que lo engañaron, que él se pensaba que tendría electricidad aunque se cortase la de afuera.



Eso es otro tema distinto, si no te ponen una instalación aislada pero te dicen que sí, evidentemente te están mintiendo.


----------



## Socom (2 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ñ
> En tu pueblo de 1500 habitantes todos nacen con una calculadora debajo del brazo, no como en el resto de España, por eso hay tanta gente que pone placas, porque son incapaces de calcularlo por falta de calculadoras.
> 
> La calidad de los argumentos y datos que dais para demostrar su rentabilidad negativa son brvtales.





Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿20 años? Eres tremendamente optimista con el rendimiento de una placa solar.
> 
> Eso si no te cae una granizada ese mismo año y adiós paneles. O si te despiertas una mañana y ves que ya no tienes paneles.



O si la compañía cierra a quién le reclamas garantías.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> O si la compañía cierra a quién le reclamas garantías.



Cuando os dejéis de pajas mentales y vengáis con datos se podrá debatir, mientras son cuñadeces.

Es curioso que haya tanto gente queriendo desincentivar el autoconsumo sin aportar un puto dato, se ve que las eléctricas pagan bien.


----------



## _Zen_ (2 Oct 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Producido este año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es cierto, si la compañía hace cortes por mantenimiento o averías, a ti te cortan también la luz, quien te hizo la instalación te la debió poner con ese corte de seguridad.


----------



## Samael (2 Oct 2022)

Charo llorando como una magdalena después de que una tormenta destruyera sus placas: 





Watch trending videos for you | TikTok


It starts on TikTok. Join the millions of viewers discovering content and creators on TikTok - available on the web or on your mobile device.




www.tiktok.com




es lo mejor del hilo


----------



## fayser (2 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Alguno me ha dicho que lo engañaron, que él se pensaba que tendría electricidad aunque se cortase la de afuera.



Ese es un error bastante frecuente, pensar que pueden funcionar en modo aislado.

Los inversores de conexión a red se desconectan automáticamente cuando no hay red, ya que si no lo hicieran cuando la compañía corta la luz para mantenimiento, el inversor mantendría la tensión en la red, y no podrían actuar salvo que te corten individualmente el suministro.

Sólo puedes funcionar sin red si te desconectas completamente de la red.


----------



## Socom (3 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Cuando os dejéis de pajas mentales y vengáis con datos se podrá debatir, mientras son cuñadeces.
> 
> Es curioso que haya tanto gente queriendo desincentivar el autoconsumo sin aportar un puto dato, se ve que las eléctricas pagan bien.



Puedes contestar a esa pregunta, que pareces un comercial de tercera pesadito.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (3 Oct 2022)

Las ciudades históricas frenan las placas solares por el impacto visual


Ayuntamientos y expertos buscan soluciones ante la avalancha de peticiones en plena subida de la tarifa eléctrica.




www.publico.es


----------



## honk (3 Oct 2022)

La idea de este ingeniero para generar energía solar durante la noche es poner espejos en órbita apuntando hacia la Tierra


Vivimos en un mundo en el que estamos intentando dejar atrás nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles. La energía solar fotovoltaica se presenta como...




www.xataka.com


----------



## ferrys (3 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Cuando os dejéis de pajas mentales y vengáis con datos se podrá debatir, mientras son cuñadeces.
> 
> Es curioso que haya tanto gente queriendo desincentivar el autoconsumo sin aportar un puto dato, se ve que las eléctricas pagan bien.



Yo le he puesto todos los datos y diferentes situaciones. Hasta un defensor de esta mierda me ha reconicido que el sigue enchufado a la red.
Le vuelvo a repetir que lo solar puede ser una ayuda en ciertas circunstancias, como una empresa con gran demanda eléctrica durante el día, pero para una vivienda no es una opción real hoy en día.
Y ya no le hablo de granizadas, un simple mantenimiento de subirse con la Kracher al tejado a limpiar aquello, no está al alcance de todo el mundo. A alguno se le va a quitar la tontería.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2022)

honk dijo:


> La idea de este ingeniero para generar energía solar durante la noche es poner espejos en órbita apuntando hacia la Tierra
> 
> 
> Vivimos en un mundo en el que estamos intentando dejar atrás nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles. La energía solar fotovoltaica se presenta como...
> ...



Esperaba encontrar algo así como ésto, la estafa que se popularizó hace una década para pillar paguica, y que consistía en conectar generadores diésel a la red de placas solares y justificar que se extraía energía de la luz de la luna y de las estrellas... picaresca española, como todo lo que rodea al mundo de la energía y las renovables en este país de jauja y pandereta:









Investigan huertos solares que producen energía de noche


El Ministerio de Industria ha pedido a la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE) que investigue una serie de huertos solares que han cobrado primas por




elpais.com


----------



## AMP (3 Oct 2022)

ganado dijo:


> Lo que tienes que preguntarte borrego. LO QUE TIENES QUE PREGUNTARTE BORREGO es por que no te has ido todavía a la moncloa a sacar a patadas al vividor okupa



Por el ejército de mercenarios armados que lo protege.


----------



## honk (3 Oct 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esperaba encontrar algo así como ésto, la estafa que se popularizó hace una década para pillar paguica, y que consistía en conectar generadores diésel a la red de placas solares y justificar que se extraía energía de la luz de la luna y de las estrellas... picaresca española, como todo lo que rodea al mundo de la energía y las renovables en este país de jauja y pandereta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es otro de los motivos por el que suben el precio de los combustibles. Si sale más barato generarlo por combustión tendrían que pagarte mucho por el excedente vertido


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Yo le he puesto todos los datos y diferentes situaciones. Hasta un defensor de esta mierda me ha reconicido que el sigue enchufado a la red.
> Le vuelvo a repetir que lo solar puede ser una ayuda en ciertas circunstancias, como una empresa con gran demanda eléctrica durante el día, pero para una vivienda no es una opción real hoy en día.
> Y ya no le hablo de granizadas, un simple mantenimiento de subirse con la Kracher al tejado a limpiar aquello, no está al alcance de todo el mundo. A alguno se le va a quitar la tontería.



Hombre... es una opción muy válida... siempre que gastes una burrada de luz durante las horas que produces dicha luz (horas de sol con mayor incidencia sobre las placas, es decir, las horas centrales del día). Si no es así, si te vas de casa por la mañana de madrugada y vuelves a casa por la tarde o por la noche... pues ya no es tan rentable montar todo el tinglado.


----------



## Hostigador (3 Oct 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esperaba encontrar algo así como ésto, la estafa que se popularizó hace una década para pillar paguica, y que consistía en conectar generadores diésel a la red de placas solares y justificar que se extraía energía de la luz de la luna y de las estrellas... picaresca española, como todo lo que rodea al mundo de la energía y las renovables en este país de jauja y pandereta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras,lo de los generadores diesel pa inflar numeros no lo conocia,me lo anoto


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Oct 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Yo le he puesto todos los datos y diferentes situaciones. Hasta un defensor de esta mierda me ha reconicido que el sigue enchufado a la red.
> Le vuelvo a repetir que lo solar puede ser una ayuda en ciertas circunstancias, como una empresa con gran demanda eléctrica durante el día, pero para una vivienda no es una opción real hoy en día.
> Y ya no le hablo de granizadas, un simple mantenimiento de subirse con la Kracher al tejado a limpiar aquello, no está al alcance de todo el mundo. A alguno se le va a quitar la tontería.



Mezclas conceptos porque eres incapaz de argumentarlo de forma ordenada.

Lo primero es diferenciar autoconsumo aislado de la red y autoconsumo con venta de excedente, tienen costes distintos y amortizaciones distintas, no creo que nadie haya dicho que ahora mismo el autoconsumo aislado sea fácilmente amortizable, ese tipo de instalación busca otras ventajas. Tu comentario sobre que alguien te haya dicho que sigue conectado es completamente irrelevante, hablamos de si poner placas es rentable, no de si aislarse de la red es económicamente rentable o factible.

Tú dices que has puesto números, otros que sí tienen placas te han puesto los suyos demostrando que en su caso sí les compensa.

Siguiendo con la mezcla de conceptos, tienes que recurrir al coste del mantenimiento incluyendo granizadas para intentar justificar la falta de rentabilidad. Si haces eso, lo mínimo que tendrías que presentar es algún dato sobre vida media real de las placas, probabilidad de que un granizo te joda las placas, aumento del coste del seguro para que te cubra las placas , si no lo haces estás cuñadeando, ya que no todo el granizo jode las placas y hay formas de asegurarlas.









Seguro para placas solares: ¿Qué debes tener en cuenta?


¿Qué abarca el seguro para placas solares? ¿Cuándo es obligatorio contratarlo y cuándo recomendable? ¿Qué problemas soluciona asegurarlas?




blog.reale.es





Lo de la carcher muy bonito, pero te olvidas de que en muchas casas hay que realizar labores de mantenimiento en el tejado cada cierto tiempo por rotura/voladura de tejas, crecimiento de plantas o simplemente arreglos en la antena de tv, por lo que el tejado puede ser perfectamente accesible, y si no lo es, la frecuencia recomendada de limpieza va desde una vez cada dos años a 4 veces al año, dependiendo de tus circunstancias. ¿Cuál es el presupuesto de una limpieza?

Que nadie os dice que le salga rentable a todo el mundo, pero vosotros estáis generalizando sin dar un puto dato, si traes todos los costes referenciados se puede discutir de en qué casos sale rentable, pero no es el caso, tiráis del mismo cuñadismo de alguien que dice que entre seguro, gasolina, impuestos, garaje, tener coche no compensa.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Puedes contestar a esa pregunta, que pareces un comercial de tercera pesadito.



No contesto porque es una gilipollez de pregunta, al igual que otros muchos productos tienen la garantía asegurada por X años, a partir de ahí si se jode es tu problema. Si tienes dos dedos de frente, cuanta más pasta vas a gastar, menos hay que mirar la peseta y más la calidad/riesgo. Si vas a invertir 6.000€ en aliexpress, pues o te sobra la pasta o no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás haciendo.

Supongo que tú no te compras un coche porque claro, si se te jode a los 5 años no te lo cambian.

Lo de comercial ya ves, me la suda bastante, en vez de preocuparte por mí y tratar de escaquearte lanzando preguntas absurdas, presenta los cálculos que respaldan tus afirmaciones, que mucho blabla pero poco número, estamos hablando de matemáticas, no de si te gusta el reguetón.


----------



## Socom (4 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No contesto porque es una gilipollez de pregunta, al igual que otros muchos productos tienen la garantía asegurada por X años, a partir de ahí si se jode es tu problema. Si tienes dos dedos de frente, cuanta más pasta vas a gastar, menos hay que mirar la peseta y más la calidad/riesgo. Si vas a invertir 6.000€ en aliexpress, pues o te sobra la pasta o no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás haciendo.
> 
> Supongo que tú no te compras un coche porque claro, si se te jode a los 5 años no te lo cambian.
> 
> Lo de comercial ya ves, me la suda bastante, en vez de preocuparte por mí y tratar de escaquearte lanzando preguntas absurdas, presenta los cálculos que respaldan tus afirmaciones, que mucho blabla pero poco número, estamos hablando de matemáticas, no de si te gusta el reguetón.



Simple.
¿Quién se hace cargo de la garantía, si te dan 20 años y la empresa cierra a la semana de haberte colocado las placas o el sistema?
Te hago unos cálculos sencillos, uso gas butano... Ya me dices...


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (4 Oct 2022)

Hay que ser panoli para hacer estas cosas en España. Joder, que esto es España: ladrillo, hostelería pagando sueldos de hambre y ser amigo de políticos con mando en PGOU, mandan. Busca a un pringado que compre y a correr.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Simple.
> ¿Quién se hace cargo de la garantía, si te dan 20 años y la empresa cierra a la semana de haberte colocado las placas o el sistema?
> Te hago unos cálculos sencillos, uso gas butano... Ya me dices...



Ya te lo he dicho, no tienes garantía de 20 años, ni de las placas ni de tu coche, pero el coche bien que te lo compras. No tener garantía no significa que se vaya a joder, pon datos sobre la vida media de las placas, ah, que no, que estás generalizando con algo que no sabes con qué frecuencia pasa.

Sigo esperando a que pongas algún número y dejes de cuñadear.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Oct 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Simple.
> ¿Quién se hace cargo de la garantía, si te dan 20 años y la empresa cierra a la semana de haberte colocado las placas o el sistema?
> Te hago unos cálculos sencillos, uso gas butano... Ya me dices...



Ese argumento de la garantía sirve para cualquier producto que compres hoy en día.


----------



## JimJones (4 Oct 2022)

Yo de esto no entiendo, lo único que se que cualquier día Viruelo os roba la luz de las placas para que la facturen las eléctricas por alguna emergencia de mierda de esas que se inventan.


----------



## trancos123 (4 Oct 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Yo de esto no entiendo, lo único que se que cualquier día Viruelo os roba la luz de las placas para que la facturen las eléctricas por alguna emergencia de mierda de esas que se inventan.



El Viruelo os va a robar como quiera con la excusa que se le ocurra, so cuñao.


----------



## CASA (4 Oct 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Yo de esto no entiendo, lo único que se que cualquier día Viruelo os roba la luz de las placas para que la facturen las eléctricas por alguna emergencia de mierda de esas que se inventan.



Yo me estoy planteando seriamente el ponerlas, bueno, eso y unos cuantos temas de reforma más en la casa, aislamiento, etc. Pero esto que comentas lo tengo muy claro. No dejaría de ponerlas pero me da la impresión de que tanto machaque con las placas y la legislación que han ido sacando y comentando muy prolijamente en la tele, van en ese sentido.


----------



## JimJones (4 Oct 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> El Viruelo os va a robar como quiera con la excusa que se le ocurra, so cuñao.



Es lo menos cuñado que vas a leer en este hilo...ya me lo contaras. Quien dice Viruelo, dice Ursula o el lacayo atlantista que este de turno.


----------



## bakunin2020 (4 Oct 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Ese es un error bastante frecuente, pensar que pueden funcionar en modo aislado.
> 
> Los inversores de conexión a red se desconectan automáticamente cuando no hay red, ya que si no lo hicieran cuando la compañía corta la luz para mantenimiento, el inversor mantendría la tensión en la red, y no podrían actuar salvo que te corten individualmente el suministro.
> 
> Sólo puedes funcionar sin red si te desconectas completamente de la red.



Cierto, por seguridad no puedes vertir a la red si falta el suministro para evitar que haya corriente circulando por la línea durante las averías o las tormentas. 
Pero eso afecta sólo a los que han instalado paneles con inversores a la red (grid tied) que es lo que te suelen instalar los del crimen organizado de las eléctricas. En cambio, si tienes un inversor de aislada puedes seguir conectado a la red, con o sin baterías. Necesitas un disyuntor manual o un contactor automático entre la red y la entrada del inversor de manera que puedas conectarte a ella o no a conveniencia, si el sistema de paneles produce todo lo que necesitas y , además, tienes algo de batería, sólo activarás la red en días puntuales y acabarás pagando el fijo de energía contratado nada más. No hay que legalizar nada ni pagar mordidas, vas por libre. El excedente lo puedes almacenar en simples termos (una resistencia rodeada de agua) o en bombas de calor para climatización, mejor que regalárselo a las eléctricas, además, si estás volcando a la red cualquier día sacan una ley de emergencia y te sisan tu energía para que los funcionarios no sufran sabañones.
Así es como lo tengo yo desde hace 6 años. Sólo pago el fijo y algún consumo en Diciembre y Enero por falta de sol (vivo en Mordor). Amortizaré la inversión en un año o dos y me acabo de comprar 2 paneles más de 500w para no pagar ni el fijo en caso de necesidad si la mafia sigue subiendo precios.
Por cierto, vivo en un valle y veo las casas de mis vecinos a lo largo del valle desde el salón. Cuando falta el suministro por avería o por tormenta y se hace la oscuridad alrededor la única luz en todo el valle es la de mi casa , esa sensación no se paga con dinero. A mayores, también tengo un rifle y munición aparte del sistema solar por si en el futuro las cosas se van complicando y hay que salir de compras o hay visitas.


----------



## CASA (4 Oct 2022)

A todo esto, no sé si se habrá planteado ya en el hilo, pero,... ¿alguien ha pensado en que la energía que está vertiendo la gente a la red y que a ellos se la pagan, a (por decir algo, ojo,) 0,5 el Kw, las eléctricas la están revendiendo a precio puro y duro de mercado, como si se hubiera producido en una nuclear o una térmica? O no sé si estoy soltando una barbaridad.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## In brick we trust (4 Oct 2022)

CASA dijo:


> A todo esto, no sé si se habrá planteado ya en el hilo, pero,... ¿alguien ha pensado en que la energía que está vertiendo la gente a la red y que a ellos se la pagan, a (por decir algo, ojo,) 0,5 el Kw, las eléctricas la están revendiendo a precio puro y duro de mercado, como si se hubiera producido en una nuclear o una térmica? O no sé si estoy soltando una barbaridad.



Sasto. Puedes ver a cuánto pagan lo que viertes y a cuánto cobran (en la tarifa regulada) en la web de REE o en su app. Aquí abajo pongo los precios de hoy: a las 8 pagan (en el caso de que tengas producción a esa hora): 28 céntimos el Kw/h pero el precio de lo que consumas o la electricidad que tu vecino toma de lo que viertes es 51 céntimos. 
Esotra estafa de las eléctricas y la mafia política.


----------



## In brick we trust (4 Oct 2022)

Para el que tenga curiosidad de cómo hacer que las placas funcionen cuando la electricidad de la calle deja de funcionar, abajo pongo un vídeo:


----------



## batería (5 Oct 2022)

Adolescentes construyen un tren solar en Sudáfrica para luchar contra los cortes de electricidad


Un grupo de 20 adolescentes inventó el primer tren de Sudáfrica que funciona totalmente con energía solar fotovoltaica.




ecoinventos.com

















El problema de los residuos electrónicos solares en el hemisferio sur


Un grupo de investigación internacional ha examinado los obstáculos estructurales para abordar el problema de los residuos electrónicos solares en el Sur Global. Sostienen que hay que centrarse en la reparación de los dispositivos, en lugar de reciclarlos.




www.pv-magazine-latam.com


----------



## honk (5 Oct 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


>



buen aporte


----------



## escudero (5 Oct 2022)

Yo soy un poco esceptico en esto, sin hacer numeros del todo, me da la sensacion, que como en todas las cosas, por economia de escala no sale rentable a nivel domestico, casi que prefiero seguir pagando luz mes a mes...

Todos los que decis que se amortiza en X años, teneis que meter la variable de que no fallen, leyendo el hilo, no habia caido en que el polvo y suciedad les limitan la produccion... ... granizadas que dudo que cubra ningun seguro (aunque eso es bastante improbable y tiene que ser una gorda...).

Vamos, que dan ganas de montar negociete de "limpieza de paneles solares"... , eso de subirse a tejados no esta al alcance de cualquiera, a veces hay que liar una buena, la tipica casa adosada, 3 plantas y tejado con mucha pendiente... ... 

Ahora, placas buenas a nivel industrial, produciendo de forma masiva en todas las hectareas de matojos que tenemos en la peninsula, lo veo mas productivo, que no miles de plaquillas, muchas malas, encima de cada tejado.


----------



## CASA (5 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> Y leyendo el hilo, no habia caido en que el polvo y suciedad les limitan la produccion... ... granizadas que dudo que cubra ningun seguro (aunque eso es bastante improbable y tiene que ser una gorda...).



Y el sol, yo tampoco había caído en ello, pero al parecer el sol brutal del verano también hace bajar el rendimiento.


----------



## escudero (5 Oct 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Y el sol, yo tampoco había caído en ello, pero al parecer el sol brutal del verano también hace bajar el rendimiento.



no jodas! aunque como han dicho, supongo que en instalaciones domesticas, estarán metiendo mucho material de calidad justa (vamos, estoy seguro que no tienen nada que ver los paneles de un parque solar, con los de los tejados particulares).

Eso es un tema que mosquea, y dudo que te den garantía de más de 2-3 años, de algo que está a la intemperie...


----------



## CASA (5 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no jodas! aunque como han dicho, supongo que en instalaciones domesticas, estarán metiendo mucho material de calidad justa (vamos, estoy seguro que no tienen nada que ver los paneles de un parque solar, con los de los tejados particulares).
> 
> Eso es un tema que mosquea, y dudo que te den garantía de más de 2-3 años, de algo que está a la intemperie...



Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero gente que ha posteado en el hilo lo ha comentado páginas atrás y por lo que entiendo no tiene nada que ver con la calidad de los paneles. 

Si la temperatura es muy alta el rendimiento baja un 20% pero claro, también se supone que es en verano y que tienes muchas más horas de sol y que muchas de ellas están más cerca de la temperatura ideal para el funcionamiento de las placas que al parecer es por debajo de los 25º


----------



## escudero (5 Oct 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero gente que ha posteado en el hilo lo ha comentado páginas atrás y por lo que entiendo no tiene nada que ver con la calidad de los paneles.
> 
> Si la temperatura es muy alta el rendimiento baja un 20% pero claro, también se supone que es en verano y que tienes muchas más horas de sol y que muchas de ellas están más cerca de la temperatura ideal para el funcionamiento de las placas que al parecer es por debajo de los 25º



pues este verano en zaragoza ha sido casi todo el dia por encima de 35... ...


----------



## honk (5 Oct 2022)

Esta granja ha logrado reducir su factura eléctrica un 95% gracias a la energía solar y las baterías


Una granja australiana ha realizado una apuesta por la energía solar y las baterías logrando una reducción de su factura eléctrica de un 95%




forococheselectricos.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (7 Oct 2022)

La energía solar representó el 6% de la generación de electricidad china en 2020. 








El 'boom' eléctrico de China en el siglo XXI da pánico: ha quintuplicado la generación a base de carbón - El Periódico de la Energía


China ha aumentado constantemente su generación de electricidad durante los últimos 20 años, alcanzando los 7.600 teravatios hora (TWh) en 2020 desde los 1.280 TWh en 2000, según el informe del…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Samael (7 Oct 2022)

Aumentan las querellas contra compañías de placas solares tras Fiona


El Senado inició una investigación y una de las deponentes denunció que la compañía quebró y dejó a clientes sin garantía.




www.telemundopr.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (9 Oct 2022)

El jefe del Consell advierte sobre un oligopolio de la energía solar en la Comunidad Valenciana


Las empresas de instalación fotovoltaica de autoconsumo detectan más trabas para aprovechar el excedente energético pero Iberdrola señala que la distribución está regulada y depende de la capacidad de red




www.informacion.es


----------



## Cuenta cuento (10 Oct 2022)

*El Ayuntamiento de Cabanillas del Campo (Guadalajara) ha suspendido cautelarmente todas las nuevas licencias eólico-solares en su zona de monte mientras que plataformas especializadas denuncian una “burbuja especulativa” que ya afecta a la biodiversidad*









El primer alcalde rebelde de Castilla-La Mancha contra el ‘boom’ de macroplantas solares: "El dinero no lo es todo”


El Ayuntamiento de Cabanillas del Campo (Guadalajara) ha suspendido cautelarmente todas las nuevas licencias eólico-solares en su zona de monte mientras que plataformas especializadas denuncian una “burbuja especulativa” que ya afecta a la biodiversidad




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Hostigador (10 Oct 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> *El Ayuntamiento de Cabanillas del Campo (Guadalajara) ha suspendido cautelarmente todas las nuevas licencias eólico-solares en su zona de monte mientras que plataformas especializadas denuncian una “burbuja especulativa” que ya afecta a la biodiversidad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi tienen instalaciones los de BASF


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Oct 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> Cierto, por seguridad no puedes vertir a la red si falta el suministro para evitar que haya corriente circulando por la línea durante las averías o las tormentas.
> Pero eso afecta sólo a los que han instalado paneles con inversores a la red (grid tied) que es lo que te suelen instalar los del crimen organizado de las eléctricas. En cambio, si tienes un inversor de aislada puedes seguir conectado a la red, con o sin baterías. Necesitas un disyuntor manual o un contactor automático entre la red y la entrada del inversor de manera que puedas conectarte a ella o no a conveniencia, si el sistema de paneles produce todo lo que necesitas y , además, tienes algo de batería, sólo activarás la red en días puntuales y acabarás pagando el fijo de energía contratado nada más. No hay que legalizar nada ni pagar mordidas, vas por libre. El excedente lo puedes almacenar en simples termos (una resistencia rodeada de agua) o en bombas de calor para climatización, mejor que regalárselo a las eléctricas, además, si estás volcando a la red cualquier día sacan una ley de emergencia y te sisan tu energía para que los funcionarios no sufran sabañones.
> Así es como lo tengo yo desde hace 6 años. Sólo pago el fijo y algún consumo en Diciembre y Enero por falta de sol (vivo en Mordor). Amortizaré la inversión en un año o dos y me acabo de comprar 2 paneles más de 500w para no pagar ni el fijo en caso de necesidad si la mafia sigue subiendo precios.
> Por cierto, vivo en un valle y veo las casas de mis vecinos a lo largo del valle desde el salón. Cuando falta el suministro por avería o por tormenta y se hace la oscuridad alrededor la única luz en todo el valle es la de mi casa , esa sensación no se paga con dinero. A mayores, también tengo un rifle y munición aparte del sistema solar por si en el futuro las cosas se van complicando y hay que salir de compras o hay visitas.



Porque no contratas una tarifa de coche eléctrico y cargas baterías el día que no haya sol?


----------



## bakunin2020 (10 Oct 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Porque no contratas una tarifa de coche eléctrico y cargas baterías el día que no haya sol?



Para un par de semanas al año creo que no me compensa cambiar nada, tengo los consumos muy optimizados en casa.


----------



## Kapitoh (10 Oct 2022)

Esta siendo la edad de oro de las empresas paco de electricistas que estan instalando placas sin miramiento y sin estudios previos. Como mucho cliente Paco tampoco sabe del tema porque solo lo ha escuchado en su telediarreo de confianza, en unos años veremos las consecuencias cuando esta gente decida deshacerse de sus instalaciones y haya que reciclar todo eso.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Oct 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> Para un par de semanas al año creo que no me compensa cambiar nada, tengo los consumos muy optimizados en casa.



Estudialo anda que si de día no gastas y además puedes recargar baterías garantizado aún será más ajustado


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (11 Oct 2022)

__





Los ministros ingleses esperan prohibir los proyectos solares en la mayoría de las granjas - World Energy Trade


Los ministros están planeando prohibir las granjas solares en la mayor parte de las tierras de cultivo de Inglaterra, según revela The Guardian.




www.worldenergytrade.com


----------



## ganado (11 Oct 2022)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No les han lavado el cerebro con la agrovoltaica. Menos mal


----------



## honk (11 Oct 2022)

Los paneles solares son un agujero negro de agua. La repulsión electroestática quiere solucionarlo


El objetivo está claro. En su apuesta por las renovables Bruselas quiere doblar la capacidad de la energía solar instalada en la UE hasta alcanzar los 300 GW...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Samael (11 Oct 2022)

Hace poco una señora se partió la espalda cuando limpiaba sus paneles


----------



## Cuenta cuento (12 Oct 2022)

El Gobierno elimina el límite de 500 metros para el autoconsumo solar compartido a través de la red


El Gobierno elimina el límite de 500 metros para el autoconsumo solar compartido a través de la red




valenciaplaza.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (13 Oct 2022)

Menos IBI para los almerienses que instalan fotovoltaicas


Más de 346.000 habitantes de la geografía provincial, la mitad de la población, pueden ahorrar en este impuesto municipal




www.ideal.es


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Oct 2022)

Samael dijo:


> Aumentan las querellas contra compañías de placas solares tras Fiona
> 
> 
> El Senado inició una investigación y una de las deponentes denunció que la compañía quebró y dejó a clientes sin garantía.
> ...



Sí, debemos estar muy preocupados por la legislación, seriedad empresarial y huracanes de Puerto Rico.



> Según explicó, luego de pagar un sistema de 27,457.70 dólares de 23 placas instaladas, solo ejecutaban tres. Desde el inicio, el servicio no era funcional y tras el paso del huracán Fiona el sistema no funcionó, lo que le generó pérdidas en alimentos, gasolina, más la reparación del servicio.



¿No has sido capaz de encontrar casos en España?


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Oct 2022)

China almacenará un cuarto de su energía usando aire comprimido


China quiere que su almacenamiento de energía con aire comprimido pueda ayudar al país a acumular una cuarta parte del sobrante energético total para 2030




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (20 Oct 2022)

Los 62.000 “pioneros” de la energía fotovoltaica en España siguen esperando su compensación 15 años después


Las familias que invirtieron en placas solares animadas por la campaña “El sol puede ser tuyo” reclaman el reconocimiento que una corte de arbitraje internacional ha otorgado a las grandes empresas que sufrieron el mismo perjuicio por el cambio legal que mermó los ingresos prometidos por el Gobierno




elpais.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (20 Oct 2022)

Cortinas con paneles solares, la revolucionaria tela para bajar la factura de la luz fácilmente


Esta tela con micro paneles solares se puede convertir en cortinas, toldos o prendas de vestir para captar energía y hasta se puede lavar a máquina.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (20 Oct 2022)

La energía solar en los tejados ya cubre casi toda la demanda de la red eléctrica de Australia del Sur durante unas horas


Se espera que la red del Estado sea la primera a esta escala que funcione solo con energía eólica, solar y almacenamiento en baterías.




ecoinventos.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (20 Oct 2022)

Las nuevas tejas fotovoltaicas de Creaton soluciona los problemas de los paneles solares


La compañía alemana Creaton ha desarrollado un nuevo tipo de tejas fotovoltaicas que solventan los problemas que tienen los paneles solares convencionales a la hora de adaptarse.




www.motor.es


----------



## honk (20 Oct 2022)

Tiene el doble de potencia y puede ser el fin de las placas solares, así funciona el aerogenerador sin aspas de Aeromine


Aeromine propone un aerogenerador sin aspas, mucho más pequeño que los molinos de, que se instala en el techo y genera un 50% más de energía que las placas solares.




www.autobild.es


----------



## Samael (20 Oct 2022)

Oleiros (A Coruña) incentivará la instalación de placas solares reduciendo el IBI un 50%


La bonificación del impuesto será por cinco años y solo podrá aplicarse en los casos que se trate de la vivienda habitual




www.elespanol.com






https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9031679&page=4







Licencias provisionales o “en precario” – Urbanistica91







urbanistica91.com




.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (22 Oct 2022)

Cuidado con las placas solares, si instalas de más tendrás un problema


La energía solar ofrece numerosas ventajas, pero, a la hora de realizar una instalación de placas solares, conviene tener en cuenta una serie de factores.




www.autobild.es


----------



## Cuenta cuento (24 Oct 2022)

Cortinas con paneles solares, la revolucionaria tela para bajar la factura de la luz fácilmente


Esta tela con micro paneles solares se puede convertir en cortinas, toldos o prendas de vestir para captar energía y hasta se puede lavar a máquina.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (24 Oct 2022)

Cortinas con paneles solares, la revolucionaria tela para bajar la factura de la luz fácilmente


Esta tela con micro paneles solares se puede convertir en cortinas, toldos o prendas de vestir para captar energía y hasta se puede lavar a máquina.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Samael (24 Oct 2022)

Putin, destruye todo ya por favor. Tenemos derecho a contaminar.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Oct 2022)

Autopistas cubiertas de paneles solares, la solución con la que se podrían pagar los peajes en España


La construcción de voladizos fotovoltaicos que generen energía solar en autovías y autopistas ya se prueba en países como Francia o Alemania.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## raDar (26 Oct 2022)

Valencia instalará cuatro árboles solares para recargar bicis, scooters y patinetes


El Ayuntamiento de Valencia ha aprobado instalar cuatro puntos de recarga eléctrica con una forma muy curiosa: la de un árbol . Aunque su tronco no




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Oct 2022)

Con la Venia:

Veo que muchos aún no distinguen una instalación "12/24/48 V nativa off-grid" con Sistemas Híbridos que proporcionan volcado.

Yo no quiero 220V (más que para tracción con bobinado eléctrico).

Estos días estoy reformando un antiguo corral de borregos y la gente alucina viendo downlights LED 2W nativos 12W proporcionar 300 lumens conectados a una vieja batería de coche desmontada al acabar su ciclo vital.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Cuenta cuento (28 Oct 2022)

62.000 familias arruinadas por las placas solares: "Que el Estado sea quien me engañe no me lo podía ni imaginar"


Miles de familias españolas invirtieron en energías renovables en 2007como parte de la campaña patrocinada por el Gobierno "El sol puede ser tuyo". El Estado, a través del BOE, garantizaba la rentabilidad de las placas solares y se comprometía a pagar un precio por kilovatio y a comprar la...




www.antena3.com


----------



## VOX (28 Oct 2022)

El vergonzoso mensaje 'antirrenovable' de Vox en el Congreso - El Periódico de la Energía


El diputado José María Figaredo sigue apostando por el carbón como solución para ganar mayor soberanía energética.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Hostigador (29 Oct 2022)

Esto me recuerda a cierto futbolista ke hace muchos años se puso a invertir en abengoa...Pobre iluso


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



Con el nivel q hay en españa q la gente no sabe ni interpretar una nómina?
Pues seguro, así ha sido


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Oct 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Con el nivel q hay en españa q la gente no sabe ni interpretar una nómina?
> Pues seguro, así ha sido



Claro amijo, nadie sabe interpretar una nómina, nadie sabe calcular una hipoteca, nadie d
Sabe callcular la amortización de las placas solares y nadie sabe invertir en bolsa, por eso en España sólo se hipotecan, invierten y ponen placas los tontos, los listos ya saben que todas son una pérdida.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (31 Oct 2022)

Convertir cualquier cristal en panel solar es posible con este innovador procedimiento


Es de sobra conocido que España tiene un enorme potencial con la energía solar. Y en el último año el despliegue de paneles solares ha aumentado su ritmo de




testcoches.es


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (31 Oct 2022)

València convierte sus cementerios en la mayor planta solar urbana de España: 7.000 placas cubrirán sus nichos


El Ayuntamiento iniciará en un mes el montaje de los paneles fotovoltaicos que tendrán capacidad de generar 2,8 megavatios, lo suficiente para abastecer a un millar de viviendas




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Nov 2022)

¿Pagar 0 euros de electricidad al mes? Es posible gracias a las baterías virtuales


Quieres lograr un coste cero en tu factura eléctrica. Puede lograrlo con las baterías virtuales. Os explicamos como funcionan y cuánto cuestan




www.diariorenovables.com


----------



## Samael (1 Nov 2022)

Plantas solares fotovoltaicas y la cláusula de Microfisuras — Inese


La energía solar de plantas fotovoltaicas es, afortunadamente, una fracción muy significativa de la demanda mundial de electricidad, siendo la Unión Europea una de las […]




www.inese.es


----------



## NIKK (1 Nov 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para montar una mierda de esa; vale, hay gente que le sobra el dinero y se lo gasta en gilipolleces como coches eléctricos y mierdas de esas pero la gente corriente, los cazurros, la borregada, los currantes, esos que son el 99% en España, ni de coña, no saben hacer una O con un canuto.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (4 Nov 2022)

Proteger tu tejado y paneles solares de las aves


Las aves son especies hermosas, pero en ocasiones, si no tomamos medidas preventivas, pueden convertirse en un gran problema para tu hogar. Durante los últimos años el número de instalaciones de paneles solares aumentó significativamente, es España, sin embargo, durante este auge también se pudo...




www.elboletin.com


----------



## Samael (4 Nov 2022)

Hispana denuncia que firmó por un servicio de paneles solares y ahora debe 86 mil dólares


Una vendedora llegó a casa de Ana María Pérez a ofrecerle la instalación de paneles solares con los que “pagaría una cuota fija de sólo 200 dólares” por el servicio de electricidad. Sin embargo, luego le llegó una deuda de 86 mil dólares, que dice no poder pagar.




www.univision.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Nov 2022)

Esta noticia define muy bien al pandereto medio...









Los 62.000 “pioneros” de la energía fotovoltaica en España siguen esperando su compensación 15 años después


Las familias que invirtieron en placas solares animadas por la campaña “El sol puede ser tuyo” reclaman el reconocimiento que una corte de arbitraje internacional ha otorgado a las grandes empresas que sufrieron el mismo perjuicio por el cambio legal que mermó los ingresos prometidos por el Gobierno




elpais.com











Lo que el CIADI arbitra tiene solo efecto entre las partes, que suelen ser inversores institucionales internacionales yendo contra Estados. Al pepito primero le engaña el gobierno español con lo del sol puede ser tuyo y luego le engañan abogaetes mas listos que el hambre con cuentos de la lechera. Un abogado sin todavia pelos en los huevos YA sabe que los arbitrajes son solución PRIVADA a disputas y que no tienen efecto vinculante frente a terceros.

El sol fue vuestro, ahora os lo metéis por el ojete, parguelas...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Nov 2022)

PS: antes que nadie salte, escribí una tesis de master sobre el asunto este de las primas ZP a las renovables, los tratados bilaterales de inversion, el CIADI y su puta madre...

El pepito hispano tiene que concentrarse en lo suyo: lotería, quinielas, primitiva, putas de 20 euros y cervecita "mu'ricaaah" con tapa; eso o aceptar que concursa para "mono de las hostias" y que muchas veces es lo que le van a caer, después de una primera fase de "soy el mas listo del bar, Puri".


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Nov 2022)

Y luego esta la inefable Comisión Europea con nuestra amiga Leyen a la cabeza, que ha desmontado el tema de los BIT para inversores intra-europeos (un inversor rumano "engañado" por el gobierno español en teoría no debiera acudir a arbitraje, porque la banda de la Leyen dice que los recursos judiciales europeos son suficientes). Lógicamente, el inversor intra-europeo juega sus cartas de manera que el proceso arbitral acabe en EEUU o e jurisdicción que se pueda pasar por el forro de los cojones la legislación europea, y en ese estamos. España se juega en este envite unos 80k millones de napos...

Todo esto al pepitillo le queda MAS grande que irse de putas de lujo en un yate de 100 metros de eslora, así que calma, tila y a disfrutar lo votado...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Nov 2022)

Jesus, cuanto clasismo en mis últimos mensajes...  Me voy a tener que confesar.


----------



## Hostigador (4 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> PS: antes que nadie salte, escribí una tesis de master sobre el asunto este de las primas ZP a las renovables, los tratados bilaterales de inversion, el CIADI y su puta madre...
> 
> El pepito hispano tiene que concentrarse en lo suyo: lotería, quinielas, primitiva, putas de 20 euros y cervecita "mu'ricaaah" con tapa; eso o aceptar que concursa para "mono de las hostias" y que muchas veces es lo que le van a caer, después de una primera fase de "soy el mas listo del bar, Puri".



Te recomiendo"The Solar Fraud"de Howard Hayden
Aunke aborda el tema desde otros ambitos


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Nov 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Te recomiendo"The Solar Fraud"de Howard Hayden
> Aunke aborda el tema desde otros ambitos



Este?


----------



## Hostigador (4 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Este?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250759



Correcto


----------



## Samael (7 Nov 2022)

Los paneles solares en rústico tendrán que instalarse sin utilizar hormigón


El Consell de Mallorca fija criterios estéticos para implantar energías renovables de consumo individual y comunitario en los municipios. Los paneles solares de autoconsumo que se instalen en suelo rústico de Mallorca no podrán anclarse al suelo usando hormigón para evitar dañar el terreno. Se...




www.ultimahora.es












Roban más de mil paneles solares por un valor superior a los 300.000 euros en Pinos Puente


El hurto se produjo en la planta fotovoltaica en construcción ubicada entre el municipio e Íllora




www.ideal.es












Así funciona una batería virtual, un modo de pagar 0 euros de electricidad


Te contamos cómo funciona la modalidad de batería virtual, un servicio al que puede acogerse toda persona que cuente con una instalación fotovoltaica en su vivienda. Además, permite.




www.motor.es


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (8 Nov 2022)

En españa no se permite vivir aislado. La ley del suelo y la ordenación del territorio es un atentado contra el patrimonio. Los paneles no sirven para nada en este país que nos hace vivir en colmenas


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (11 Nov 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Estoy desarrollando una fuente de energía mediante poleas y gravedad. Todavía no lo tengo muy claro. Habría que levantar pesos grandes con el excedente de la energía solar y cuando necesitemos energía que caigan los pesos y muevan un aerogenerador











Baterías de gravedad: qué son, como funcionan


Las baterías gravitacionales podrían ser una de las formas de almacenamiento del futuro para las energías renovables.




ecoinventos.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (11 Nov 2022)

¿me robaron la patente?


----------



## Cuenta cuento (12 Nov 2022)

HAy que prohiibirlos en suelo rústico . son unos hijos de satanás. representan un gran imparco visual medioambiental. ESTN PROHIBIDAS LAS MOBIL MOME Y LOS TRULLOS SIN MORTERO. VAMOS A MUERTE A POR ESTOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA


----------



## Cuenta cuento (15 Nov 2022)

El sistema que jubilará las placas solares: produce electricidad y calor para ahorrar en luz y gas


Este invento combina la tecnología solar fotovoltaica con la térmica y es cuatro veces más eficiente que los paneles solares tradicionales.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Samael (21 Nov 2022)

Mientras siga siendo legal, es preferible esto a los paneles. Los que no queremos tener hijos tenemos que tener derecho a contaminar.


----------



## VOX (21 Nov 2022)

https://diaridelmaestrat.com/vox-denuncia-la-realidad-encubierta-del-plan-eco/


----------



## Samael (21 Nov 2022)

Se hunde una parte del techo de un edificio en Tineo


"Somos una opción con buenas condiciones para captar la inversión de la firma estadounidense", afirma el Alcalde




www.lne.es


----------



## honk (22 Nov 2022)

La 'burbuja' de las placas solares trae un año de espera para instalarlas en casa


“Es una auténtica locura. Pasamos de tener que ofrecer la energía solar fotovoltaica a casi no poder asumir tanta carga de trabajo", aseguran desde una compañía gallega.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## ganado (22 Nov 2022)

El 32 por ciento de los daños en parques fotovoltaicos están causados por el rayo


El cambio climático se ha convertido en una de las principales preocupaciones de la sociedad. Por ello, el uso de energías renovables, que no producen emisiones contaminantes ni gases de efecto invernadero, está en auge.




at3w.com


----------



## Samael (22 Nov 2022)

¿Los paneles solares atraen los rayos?


Respuesta (1 de 3): Buenas a un amigo sí un rayo le rompió un trozo de la casa, el rayo fue atraído por el panel solar… me explicó que lo solucionó poniendo un pararayos cerca.




es.quora.com




Foto de perfil para Maria
Maria
The Right To No Longer Exist buscar en youtube25 jul
Buenas a un amigo sí un rayo le rompió un trozo de la casa, el rayo fue atraído por el panel solar… me explicó que lo solucionó poniendo un pararayos cerca


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (30 Nov 2022)

Recuperan más de $18 millones en baterías robadas de paneles solares en Antofagasta


Las especies fueron halladas en la comuna de Mejillones. Sin embargo, se estableció que fueron sustraídas desde una estación eléctrica ubicada en la localidad de Baquedano.




www.biobiochile.cl


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Las 62.000 familias arruinadas por el timo de las solares: suicidios, tumores y depresiones
> 
> 
> El gobierno les propuso un negocio limpio, sostenible y seguro. Ellos se endeudaron para invertir, pero luego los políticos cambiaron las reglas sobre la marcha. Así fue la estafa de las renovables.
> ...



Jjajajajajajajq fue x lana y salió escaldado conozco uno q invirtió sus ahorros en renovables.... Pq nos decían x todas partes q el petróleo iba a valer una mierda q no tenía futuro y ahora mira.... Ajjajajajaja


----------



## Samael (30 Nov 2022)

Este es el coste y el tiempo que tardan en amortizarse las placas solares


A raíz del incremento del precio de la energía, el plazo de amortización de los paneles fotovoltaicos se ha acortado.




www.huffingtonpost.es












Paneles solares Vs granizo, ¿quién gana?


Otoño es la estación del año con mayor número de eventos climáticos extremos en España, como el granizo, el cual perjudica seriamente la integridad de una instalación solar de autoconsumo.




www.edpenergia.es


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (1 Dic 2022)

Los agricultores expulsados del campo por los parques fotovoltaicos: "Están detrás los fondos de inversión"


Los agricultores y los grupos ecologistas de Mallorca denuncian la proliferación de esta energía renovable, necesaria para luchar contra la crisis climática, pero que estaría sustituyendo el uso agrario del suelo y provocando una renuncia de los trabajadores del campo




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Cuenta cuento (2 Dic 2022)

Algemesí otorgará hasta 500 euros a quien ahorre energía con paneles solares


La concejalía de Medio Ambiente del Ayuntamiento de Algemesí ha lanzado una innovadora propuesta de ayudas de hasta 500 euros para consumidores de energía solar que hayan reducido su gasto eléctrico. El gobierno local ha dotado este plan con 50.000 euros que pretende distribuir entre las...




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## CliffUnger2 (2 Dic 2022)

Por mi zona las están poniendo en las casas particulares. 6800 euros, con la subvención del gobierno (3500) se te quedan en 3200. Las facturas que me están enseñando son de 15/20 euros al mes.

Aún así me esperaré a ver en que acaba esto ,esto parece otra estrategia mas para guiar al ganado por donde ellos quieren.


----------



## A. Contador (3 Dic 2022)

Almacenamiento - Los costes de almacenamiento de energía en Estados Unidos crecen hasta un 13% - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre Almacenamiento. Y energías renovables.



www.energias-renovables.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (7 Dic 2022)

La importancia de un mix energético equilibrado: desde los errores de planteamiento de Alemania hasta los problemas de las nucleares en Francia


La gran apuesta por las energías renovables debe entenderse dentro de un conjunto formado por un mix energético equilibrado que se sustente, para dar...




www.elblogsalmon.com


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (9 Dic 2022)

Los 6.000 megavatios de energía solar comprometidos por la Comunitat Valenciana para 2030 requerirían solo un 10% de las tierras abandonadas


La Conselleria de Transición Ecológica estima que serían necesarias 12.000 hectáreas de tierras de cultivos abanadonadas cuando la Comunitat Valencia cuenta con 165.000 hectáreas sin actividad agrícola




www.eldiario.es


----------



## honk (10 Dic 2022)

Roma alimenta su árbol de Navidad con paneles solares y enciende la polémica


Roma, 8 dic (EFE).- El majestuoso árbol que el Ayuntamiento de Roma instala cada Navidad en la céntrica plaza Venecia estará en esta ocasión iluminado gracias a la energía solar para dar un mensaje de sostenibilidad y también para ahorrar ante el oneroso recibo de la luz; sin embargo los 45...




es.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (16 Dic 2022)

Urbanismo instala 49 módulos fotovoltaicos sobre la cubierta del CEIP Torre Ramona en Las Fuentes


Este proyecto es el primero que se pone en marcha en la ciudad, a la espera de lanzar un plan global que afecte a 88 centros escolares con sus 215 edificaciones




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## Cuenta cuento (23 Dic 2022)

La inercia de la red eléctrica | Transición Energética


La inercia de la red es un parámetro muy importante para su estabilidad. Aquí verás qué es y el papel que ocupan las renovables en ella.




www.transicionenergetica.es


----------



## BitJoros (2 Ene 2023)

alward dijo:


> Si y no, La primera que monté era una placa de barco y un par de baterias de semitrailer, por hacer la prueba, y el invento duro unos 8 años...
> 
> Ahora tengo 12 placas, 10 baterias, 2 aerogeneradores y 2 generadores, diesel (7.000W) y gasolina (2500w portatil)... Y en 10 años dios sabe que tecnologia habra disponible, o estaremos huyendo de los zombies... Yo lo unico que se es que no veo una factura de una electrica hace años, una paz tengo... El generador pequeño lo uso mas para hacer chapuzas por la finca, y el grande 4 o 5 dias al año que no da ni sol ni viento... Y funciona todo, la bomba del pozo, las luces, la electronica, la nevera, el arcon, el termo de acs...



Mas o menos a cuanto te salio todo? (€?)
Lo instalaste tú o fue una empresa?
Gracias.


----------



## Rocker (2 Ene 2023)

BitJoros dijo:


> Mas o menos a cuanto te salio todo? (€?)
> Lo instalaste tú o fue una empresa?
> Gracias.



Eso me gustaría saber a mi también, de hecho he puesto marcador. Me lo guardo para cuando lo monte en mi futura casa. de todas formas yo tengo planeado hacer mi biogas, y una estufa de madera, cocina de leña y calefacción también, así que el gasto eléctrico tampoco necesitaría tantas placas, prefiero todos los métodos de energía posibles, no les pienso regalar un duro a las eléctricas.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (3 Ene 2023)

Los paneles solares son un agujero negro de agua. La repulsión electroestática quiere solucionarlo


El objetivo está claro. En su apuesta por las renovables Bruselas quiere doblar la capacidad de la energía solar instalada en la UE hasta alcanzar los 300 GW...




www.xataka.com


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Rocker (3 Ene 2023)

EL INTERVENTOR dijo:


>



Tiene razón en todo lo que dice. El único sentido de las placas solares es ponerlas para autoconsumo cada uno en su tejado. No tiene sentido ninguno ponerlas en tierras para luego vender esa electricidad.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Claro amijo, todos los que las han puesto son tan burros que no saben echar cuentas ni antes ni después de instalarlas para saber si son rentables o no.



No creo que se trate de eso.
Pero sí de subvenciones y política.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos dijo:


> Aumentan los robos de placas solares en pleno 'boom' del autoconsumo: "La luz es prohibitiva y seis paneles te dan para iluminar"
> 
> 
> Desde que comenzó a normalizarse su uso para generación de energía, ya sea en grandes parques o en residencias particulares -es decir, entrado el siglo-, las placas solares han...
> ...



Se veía venir.
En cuanto los alérgicos al jamón les echen el ojo, va a ser tremendo.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (3 Ene 2023)

Rocker dijo:


> Tiene razón en todo lo que dice. El único sentido de las placas solares es ponerlas para autoconsumo cada uno en su tejado. No tiene sentido ninguno ponerlas en tierras para luego vender esa electricidad.



En los tejados crean alteraciones en el sistema eléctrico si no se crean baterías de almacenamiento. Son una bomba de relojería.
Además si cae un buen granizado no se amortizan nunca.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> No creo que se trate de eso.
> Pero sí de subvenciones y política.



Sí, las subvenciones y la política impiden que un particular haga sumas y restas para ver si algo le sale rentable o no.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sí, las subvenciones y la política impiden que un particular haga sumas y restas para ver si algo le sale rentable o no.



No lo impiden, pero te hacen "decidirte" por la opción subvencionada, aunque no sea muy rentable.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> No lo impiden, pero te hacen "decidirte" por la opción subvencionada, aunque no sea muy rentable.



Te hacen decidirte por la opción subvencionada, que no sé ni qué significa, y dices que no es muy rentable, ¿en qué quedamos? ¿no es rentable o es poco rentable?


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (3 Ene 2023)

Quieren arruinar crónicamente a la clase obrera para que no levante cabeza por que no quieren que los pobres creen empresas y vivan bien.
Los que no queremos tener hijos tenemos que tener derecho a contaminar.

Que se metan las placas por el culo

espabilad malditos retrasados mentales

No nos importa que el planeta dure 100 años. Queremos vivir bien y tener residuos nucleares


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Te hacen decidirte por la opción subvencionada, que no sé ni qué significa, y dices que no es muy rentable, ¿en qué quedamos? ¿no es rentable o es poco rentable?



Subvencionada y rentable no pueden ir juntas en la misma frase.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿no es rentable o es poco rentable?



Voy a pedir el comodín del público


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Subvencionada y rentable no pueden ir juntas en la misma frase.



Eso son chorradas, algo puede estar subvencionado y ser rentable, se puede subvencionar por muchos motivos. Uno de ellos es el retener a las empresas, ¿o estás diciendo que las fábricas de coches no son rentables?









La Xunta concedió más de 22 millones en subvenciones a Stellantis en tres años » Galicia


Entre 2019 y 2021, la Consellería de Economía aprobó entregar al fabricante 19 millones en ayudas para la modernización de la factoría de Vigo y 3,8 millones para el proyecto de las furgonetas K9




www.economiadigital.es





Venga, di que Stellantis no es rentable.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ene 2023)

El autoconsumo desborda las expectativas y la potencia instalada se duplica en solo un año


Varias asociaciones del sector han trasmitido a Competencia que la potencia podría duplicar en 2030 las previsiones más optimistas del Gobierno, que acaba de ampliar el rango para autoconsumir a 2 kilómetros




www.eldiario.es







> en 2022 se instalaron hasta 2,4 gigavatios (GW) de nueva potencia de autoconsumo, el equivalente a dos centrales nucleares.



Huy, ¿a quién no le interesa que haya potencia que no esté bajo su paraguas?

A ver si las eléctricas van a estar pagando a opinadores para esparcir su mierda y quitar de la cabeza el autoconsumo a los borregos, no vaya a ser que se reduzcan sus beneficios.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso son chorradas, algo puede estar subvencionado y ser rentable, se puede subvencionar por muchos motivos. Uno de ellos es el retener a las empresas, ¿o estás diciendo que las fábricas de coches no son rentables?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso si que es una chorrada.
Las subvenciones a los olivos, se cobra la subvención y luego se arrancan.
Y las subvenciones al cine


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Eso si que es una chorrada.
> Las subvenciones a los olivos, se cobra la subvención y luego se arrancan.
> Y las subvenciones al cine



Tú has hecho la afirmación de que la subvención es incompatible con rentabilidad, te he demostrado que no y ante tu incapacidad para rebatirlo pones unas subvenciones de dudosa rentabilidad, pero eso no demuestra nada, nadie ha dicho que todo lo suvencionado sea rentable, lo contrario sí lo has afirmado tú.

Contesta a la pregunta, ¿es Stellantis rentable o no?


----------



## Capitán Walker (3 Ene 2023)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Las 62.000 familias arruinadas por el timo de las solares: suicidios, tumores y depresiones
> 
> 
> El gobierno les propuso un negocio limpio, sostenible y seguro. Ellos se endeudaron para invertir, pero luego los políticos cambiaron las reglas sobre la marcha. Así fue la estafa de las renovables.
> ...



WTF?


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (4 Ene 2023)

URBAN1ZADOR dijo:


> Quieren arruinar crónicamente a la clase obrera para que no levante cabeza por que no quieren que los pobres creen empresas y vivan bien.
> Los que no queremos tener hijos tenemos que tener derecho a contaminar.
> 
> Que se metan las placas por el culo
> ...



Bien dicho.









Esta batería de agua almacena electricidad de forma indefinida, es capaz de recargar 400.000 coches eléctricos


Se ha puesto en marcha en Suiza una megabatería acuática que puede solucionar los problemas de cortes de electricidad en Europa, con energía 100% renovable.




computerhoy.com


----------



## jotace (4 Ene 2023)

EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS dijo:


> Bien dicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es más viejo que el cagar. P.e. en Cortes de Pallás


----------



## Galicia Bahamas (5 Ene 2023)

La primera 'mega batería' de España, 200 MWh conectados al mayor parque eólico que existe


España está avanzando a buen ritmo en la adopción de energía solar. Pero esta fuente de energía tiene un gravísimo problema, o una carencia más bien, y es que




testcoches.es


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (5 Ene 2023)

Ignoren a galicia bahamas. La sacaron a patadas del hilo de Fakeshima y ahora viene simplemente a molestar








El Gobierno tumba el proyecto de dos macroplantas solares que iban a ocupar 309 hectáreas de Sierra Escalona


El Ministerio desestima la evaluación ambiental del proyecto del fondo de inversión Atitlán por su impacto irreversible sobre zonas protegidas / Asume los informes desfavorables de la Generalitat basados en las alegaciones de la Asociación de Amigos de Sierra Escalona




www.informacion.es


----------



## URBAN1ZADOR (Domingo a la(s) 12:53 PM)

El parque solar El Barroso cuenta ya con informe de compatibilidad urbanística


Capital Energy modificó el proyecto incial, que afectaba al viñedo protegido con el que linda el diseño final Viticultores de la zona que se sienten afectados anuncian que recurrirán ante la Junta Consejo Regulador: El parque solar proyectado por Capital Energy es un "nuevo atentado" contra el...




www.diariodejerez.es


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (Lunes a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Los ecologistas alertan sobre la "burbuja solar" que amenaza el paisaje, la agricultura y el medioambiente en Alicante


El movimiento especulativo en torno a la energía fotovoltaica está llevando a promotores a fraccionar o solapar sus proyectos sobre las mismas áreas de suelo no urbanizable para conseguir la autorización administrativa




www.informacion.es


----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (Lunes a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Incendios en Paneles Solares: Causas y normativa aplicable


Proyectos de energía solar en Colombia. Conoce las razones y normativa aplicable por las que se producen incendios con paneles solares




engi.co













El lado oscuro de los paneles solares - BBC News Mundo


Un estudio revela el impacto negativo de los paneles solares sobre las poblaciones de insectos acuáticos.




www.bbc.com


----------

